# RNC keeps racist pics on Facebook for nearly a week



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

By Daniel Tencer
Monday, October 26th, 2009 -- 11:15 am
Share on Facebook Stumble This!

Perhaps no one noticed. Perhaps no one cared. But hours after a liberal news forum brought attention to a series of days old controversial photos on the Republican National Committee's Facebook page, the photos were finally taken down.

Among them was a picture of President Barack Obama eating fried chicken, subtitled with a call to prohibit interracial marriage. The photo's caption read: "Miscegenation is a CRIME against American Values. Repeal Loving v. Virginia."

Miscegenation refers to the "marriage or cohabitation between a man and woman of different races." Loving v. Virginia was a landmark Supreme Court case that, in 1967, struck down all of the US's laws against interracial marriage.

This is the photo as it appeared on the GOP's Facebook profile on Monday:









RNC keeps racist pics on Facebook for nearly a week | Raw Story

Now perhaps it was a troll who posted it, perhaps not.  But it *was* left there for 5 days.

_If the RNC can't manage a little thing like their own social networking site, how can they be trusted to manage a country?


_


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> By Daniel Tencer
> Monday, October 26th, 2009 -- 11:15 am
> Share on Facebook Stumble This!
> 
> ...



Care to explain how that picture is racist?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > By Daniel Tencer
> ...



Just curious....

Why would anyone choose a picture of the President eating fried chicken?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 27, 2009)

Why is Obama eating chicken racist?  I don't get it.  Whatthe hell?  Is this where we have come to?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 27, 2009)

What if it were a picture of Dubya eating chicken.. what would your reaction be?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



What?  Only black folk eat fried chicken?  Only white folk can be against interracial couplings?  If you see it as racist then perhaps you're the one with the problem.


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 27, 2009)

how is a picture of obama eating chicken racist....


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

And there you have it folks...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> And there you have it folks...



Yep.. it's plain as day... liberals see racism where it doesn't exist.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > And there you have it folks...
> ...




"miscegenation is a crime" posted under obama eating fried chicken, no that is not racist. no no. of course not.

"kill this ******" under the same pic, would that be racist? i guess not.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Yep.. it's plain as day... liberals see racism where it doesn't exist.



So either you're racist or ignorant.



> Miscegenation (Latin miscere "to mix" + genus "kind") is the mixing of different racial groups, that is, marrying, cohabiting, having sexual relations and having children with a partner from outside one's racially or ethnically defined group.



The picture is calling it a CRIME with a picture of Obama eating chicken on top of it. Generally, a racial stereotype against African Americans is exactly that. So educate yourself.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 27, 2009)

More ignorance from Republicans in this thread:

Loving v. Virginia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Loving v. Virginia, 388 U.S. 1 (1967)[1], was a landmark civil rights case in which the United States Supreme Court, by a 9-0 vote, declared Virginia's anti-miscegenation statute, the "Racial Integrity Act of 1924", unconstitutional, thereby overturning Pace v. Alabama (1883) and ending all race-based legal restrictions on marriage in the United States.



Yes, because it's not racist at all to want and overturn Loving v. Virginia. Ignorant much?


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > And there you have it folks...
> ...



Even if the the racist nature of the picture is debatable, the caption is not.  That certainly gives the picture above a racist connotation.  After all, why choose that picture if your motive is to argue an essentially racist concept.

I'd also put forward this for thought:  Perhaps the fact that many Conservatives don't understand why the photo could be offensive is the reason that the Conservatives, and the GOP as a whole, are losing out with minorities.


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> More ignorance from Republicans in this thread:
> 
> Loving v. Virginia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


You have to consider the source.


----------



## beowolfe (Oct 27, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Why is Obama eating chicken racist?  I don't get it.  Whatthe hell?  Is this where we have come to?



The picture in and of itself is not racist.  But when place in the context of interracial marriages being a crime, it becomes racist.  Don't tell me that you're not smart enough to figure that out yourself?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 27, 2009)

Well come on Lonestar, Soggy, and Manu. Come back and tell me this isn't racist. Don't be cowards.


----------



## sitarro (Oct 27, 2009)

Actually, Barry makes a perfect poster boy for what happens with mixed race kids. Father leaves before he is 2, raised by Mother who tries another race and finally gives the kid to her parents to raise. The kid is given all of the trappings of a wealthy little white boy and grows up to be an angry adult that only identifies with his father's race, all while throwing the woman (that was kind enough to provide his ungrateful ass a life)under the bus as soon as it was politically handy. Now uses the race of father he never knew to become the historic first "black" President in history.

What is the result if you are the white woman.......... stuck with a goofy kid that doesn't fit in anywhere, holds his mother and grandparents responsible for no relationship with his deadbeat dad, grows up with a giant chip on his shoulder that makes him hate half of who he is, gets immersed in drugs, becomes an anarchist and then makes deals with numerous devils to get into college, the state senate and finally the Presidency. He is now in a position to fuck up the country and people he hates........... all because his white mama fucked a stinking African.


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

Did anyone else click the story and see the other pictures posted there?






"Other photos causing consternation included one of Mother Teresa, in which the revered religious activist was shown feeding a child. The caption underneath read, "Enabling scab-eating mouth breathers will do them no good. How do we expect them to take care of themselves?"


----------



## manifold (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Care to explain how that picture is racist?



By itself, it's not racist.  But combined with the added text, it certainly is.

Unless of course you can explain to me how laws forbidding interracial marriage are not racist.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 27, 2009)

manifold said:


> By itself, it's not racist.  But combined with the added text, it certainly is.
> 
> Unless of course you can explain to me how laws forbidding interracial marriage are not racist.



Lonestar will not likely show up again and admit he's wrong like a man.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 27, 2009)

sitarro said:


> Actually, Barry makes a perfect poster boy for what happens with mixed race kids. Father leaves before he is 2, raised by Mother who tries another race and finally gives the kid to her parents to raise. The kid is given all of the trappings of a wealthy little white boy and grows up to be an angry adult that only identifies with his father's race, all while throwing the woman (that was kind enough to provide his ungrateful ass a life)under the bus as soon as it was politically handy. Now uses the race of father he never knew to become the historic first "black" President in history.
> 
> What is the result if you are the white woman.......... stuck with a goofy kid that doesn't fit in anywhere, holds his mother and grandparents responsible for no relationship with his deadbeat dad, grows up with a giant chip on his shoulder that makes him hate half of who he is, gets immersed in drugs, becomes an anarchist and then makes deals with numerous devils to get into college, the state senate and finally the Presidency. He is now in a position to fuck up the country and people he hates........... all because his white mama fucked a stinking African.



So tell me, how is it living in a delusional idea of 1765?


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 27, 2009)

So if one of you yahoos posts a racist pic on here... and it is not caught immediately.. that makes the owners of the board racists... or if someone posts something on your FB wall, and you do not catch it, it makes you a racist



typical left wing bullshit


----------



## beowolfe (Oct 27, 2009)

sitarro said:


> Actually, Barry makes a perfect poster boy for what happens with mixed race kids. Father leaves before he is 2, raised by Mother who tries another race and finally gives the kid to her parents to raise. The kid is given all of the trappings of a wealthy little white boy and grows up to be an angry adult that only identifies with his father's race, all while throwing the woman (that was kind enough to provide his ungrateful ass a life)under the bus as soon as it was politically handy. Now uses the race of father he never knew to become the historic first "black" President in history.
> 
> What is the result if you are the white woman.......... stuck with a goofy kid that doesn't fit in anywhere, holds his mother and grandparents responsible for no relationship with his deadbeat dad, grows up with a giant chip on his shoulder that makes him hate half of who he is, gets immersed in drugs, becomes an anarchist and then makes deals with numerous devils to get into college, the state senate and finally the Presidency. He is now in a position to fuck up the country and people he hates........... all because his white mama fucked a stinking African.




Boy, you really have a twisted view of Obama and the world.....  I pity you..


----------



## beowolfe (Oct 27, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> So if one of you yahoos posts a racist pic on here... and it is not caught immediately.. that makes the owners of the board racists... or if someone posts something on your FB wall, and you do not catch it, it makes you a racist
> 
> 
> 
> typical left wing bullshit



No, but if the DNC did it on their Facebook page, it would.  You guys seem to have a comprehension problem.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 27, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> how is a picture of obama eating chicken racist....


He doesn't even have any "grape drank".


----------



## Modbert (Oct 27, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> So if one of you yahoos posts a racist pic on here... and it is not caught immediately.. that makes the owners of the board racists... or if someone posts something on your FB wall, and you do not catch it, it makes you a racist
> 
> 
> 
> typical left wing bullshit



Five days and immediately after are two different things. Though Republicans being asleep at the wheel is nothing new.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 27, 2009)

it was probably a liberal who posted these pics to make the RNC look bad.

there i said it. but i did not mean it.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 27, 2009)

beowolfe said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > So if one of you yahoos posts a racist pic on here... and it is not caught immediately.. that makes the owners of the board racists... or if someone posts something on your FB wall, and you do not catch it, it makes you a racist
> ...




So are you claiming that the RNC itself posted the pics??


Absolute and utter HORSE-SHIT


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> So if one of you yahoos posts a racist pic on here... and it is not caught immediately.. that makes the owners of the board racists... or if someone posts something on your FB wall, and you do not catch it, it makes you a racist
> 
> 
> 
> typical left wing bullshit


It wasn't that long ago the RNC railed into MoveOn.org because they had "political hate speech" in their user-generated content, that being a contest in which posters submitted  an ad. 
 Gillespie, the RNC chair denounced it roundly. All the talkies and barkers high and low screamed.  It was offensive, but it certainly wasn't the DNC doing it, in fact, as I recall it was denounced by most of the dem players, including DNC chair at the time.

It was a big story. 

  You would think after that, the RNC would be a leettle more sensitive to what users post on their site.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 27, 2009)

Not to mention that if you look up Republican National Committee on FB... you come up with NUMEROUS results for groups.... and it could be any one of them, spoof ones, etc...

This is such a bullshit story, stretching for any sensationalism


----------



## manifold (Oct 27, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> So if one of you yahoos posts a racist pic on here... and it is not caught immediately.. that makes the owners of the board racists... or if someone posts something on your FB wall, and you do not catch it, it makes you a racist
> 
> 
> 
> typical left wing bullshit



Clearly the picture was posted by RNC adversaries in an attempt to make them look bad.

But people like Lonestar and imposter-Soggy defending it as not racist is pretty damn funny, no?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > By Daniel Tencer
> ...



Interesting reply....perhaps you would like to read the words.   Interracial Marriage is against "American Values"????????


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

manifold said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > So if one of you yahoos posts a racist pic on here... and it is not caught immediately.. that makes the owners of the board racists... or if someone posts something on your FB wall, and you do not catch it, it makes you a racist
> ...



I would give your a 50% chance of being correct.   However....5 days?????



> But people like Lonestar and imposter-Soggy defending it as not racist is pretty damn funny, no?




Agreed.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



There would be some who would try very hard to spin that too.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 27, 2009)

Sucking on a bone makes a clear statement.


----------



## sitarro (Oct 27, 2009)

Dr.Traveler said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Bullshit, there is only one reason minorities of all stripes flock to the Democrat party, they don't hold anyone accountable, they will accept you no matter how strange, immoral, lazy or sick you are. The Democrats don't just accept anyone, they promise freebees to everyone except white males of course. You can be a felon, a NAMBLA member, anarchist, communist, socialist, into beastiality....... whatever, the Democrats just care about your vote and will promise anything for it. Those damn Republicans only offer help for you to work on helping yourself...... fuck that, the freebees are much more attractive.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2009)

It truly amazes me that the republican party could allow this to be posted under their name. 

As to the "Why would this be racists?" posts on this thread.

I think it proves the point


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> So if one of you yahoos posts a racist pic on here... and it is not caught immediately.. that makes the owners of the board racists... or if someone posts something on your FB wall, and you do not catch it, it makes you a racist
> 
> 
> 
> typical left wing bullshit



Someone will be adult enough and responsible enough to report it....maybe not in 5 sec or 5 minutes...but sooner than 5 days. 

But then again, we aren't the RNC.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

sitarro said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



  Love it!   So tell me, how long have you been posting on the RNC Facebook wall?


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

"With that sideshow going on, perhaps the RNC has forgotten to keep an eye on their Facebook page, where "fans"&#9472;members of the Facebook group&#9472;can upload their own images. It's hard to put words to just how appalling the above picture, which appears to have been removed in the last hour or so, is: the idea that miscegenation is an anti-American crime, combined with the racist meme of President Barack Obama eating fried chicken and reference to _Loving v. Virginia_&#9472;the landmark Supreme Court case that struck down laws banning interracial marriage&#9472;is pretty stunning. 

The image was posted Tuesday, coinciding with news out of Louisiana that a justice of the peace was refusing to wed a white woman and a black man; Republican Gov. Bobby Jindal and Democratic Sen. Mary Landrieu were quick to condemn the judge, while critics have pilloried Republican Sen. David Vitter for his tardy and tepid criticism."

More: More RNC Internet Follies: Racist Images on Fan Photo Page - The Gaggle Blog - Newsweek.com


----------



## beowolfe (Oct 27, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> it was probably a liberal who posted these pics to make the RNC look bad.
> 
> there i said it. but i did not mean it.



Liberals nor moderates have to do anything to make the RNC look bad.  Steele has that covered all by himself.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > So if one of you yahoos posts a racist pic on here... and it is not caught immediately.. that makes the owners of the board racists... or if someone posts something on your FB wall, and you do not catch it, it makes you a racist
> ...




Not if your de facto Party Motto is "Do as we say, not as we do."


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > So if one of you yahoos posts a racist pic on here... and it is not caught immediately.. that makes the owners of the board racists... or if someone posts something on your FB wall, and you do not catch it, it makes you a racist
> ...



Again... and it makes the RNC racist how???  And have you looked up the number of 'RNC' FB pages?? Care to make a guess as to whether the page is really 'run' by the RNC?

You fuckers are pathetic


----------



## manifold (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly the picture was posted by RNC adversaries in an attempt to make them look bad.
> ...




I beg to differ.  Miscegenation is a *FIVE* syllable word.


----------



## sitarro (Oct 27, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > how is a picture of obama eating chicken racist....
> ...



Get with it Mad, it's a "purple drank".


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll give you a hint.. he's the 'real' one... with no things such as a 'fan photo' section

http://www.facebook.com/search/?q=republican+national+committee&init=quick#/GOP?v=wall&ref=search

This is more sensationalist and made-up bullshit by left-wingers in a feeble attempt to smear, once again


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Of course it's not. I know plenty of black Americans that don't think races should mix. So it's not just a "white" thing.  Fact is "kill this ******" wasn't under the pic, but it's good to see where you stand.


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...


When this is proven to you this was the actual, official  RNC Facebook page, will you apologize?


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You ignorant fuck

1) I have nothing to apologize for
2) I linked to the actual RNC page that has no fan photo section
3) There are a lot of spoof pages
4) Page owners who have open content by 'friends' are not inherently in support of all things posted on their 'wall'
5) If not immediately caught by an 'administrator', such posts do not mean that the RNC is accepting of racist comments or any other similar claim by you wingnuts

Grow the fuck up


**Edit** and additionally... funny that 'major' news outlets are not picking up on such a 'hammering' story... and even the 'Newsweek' article calls it a 'fan site'....


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Yep.. it's plain as day... liberals see racism where it doesn't exist.
> ...



I'ma racist?  hahahhahaha ... why? Because I don't see the picture as being racist that would make me a racist? Damn that's a stretch even for you. But I'm not surprised, that's the only ammunition you idiots have, if a person disagrees with the left they're automatically labeled a racist. And as for being ignorant, the only ignorance I see on this board comes from those on the left.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...




No, the picture and words posted for FIVE days are pathetic.   But thank you for clarifying where your "pathetic" priorities are.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I would agree that racists come in all colors.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Paperview....I would take that as a "No."    

Don't  you like his choice of words?   He seems upset.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

Dr.Traveler said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I would agree with you except for the fact that miscegenation isn't exclusive to whites. You think by not seeing the racism that the leftwing idiots see means we're not in tune with minorities is bassackwards, fact is conservatives try to see past race as most people should. I do believe that a lot if not most blacks will never get beyond 1860's and will continue with a victim mentality.


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...


1. Of course not. You are only denying the story, implying this didn't even happen at all.
2. They've since removed the page.
3. This was not a spoof. This was the actual RNC page.
4. I know.  Does anyone maintain the RNC page there?
5. Now why would anyone think that?  The RNC has a sparkling crispy creme record of hatred towards all forms of racism.

Nyuk.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...




And you, and the rest of your ilk, do not address the real points.. .only have the goal of some feeble attempt at sensationalism...

So yes.. I do get upset at the likes of you and ppv, for this inane bullshit.. just as I get upset at ones like KMAN who do it from the other direction


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Care to explain how that picture is racist?
> ...



I happen to believe in a free country you're free to have an opinion on interracial marriages and/or couplings and not be called a racist due to those opinions. Would you consider a black man racist for sharing those views?


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I am stating that the RNC is not posting or supporting anything racist... which is what you and others imply with your bullshit...

I linked to the page.. you ignorant fuck

Show your proof of this being the 'actual' RNC page... especially when even newsweek calls it a 'fan page'

Again... your attempt at sensationalism is exposed for what it is


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> ...
> 
> **Edit** and additionally... funny that 'major' news outlets are not picking up on such a 'hammering' story... and even the 'Newsweek' article calls it a 'fan site'....



Maybe you should contact this reporter and set him straight:

 

: Racist photos left on GOP Facebook page | Detroit Free Press | Freep.com


----------



## manifold (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



That's the definition of racism you nitwit. 

And yes, 52nd Street is as racist as fuck for spouting this very same RACISM.

To paraphrase your own nonsense for the entertainment of all:

_I happen to believe in a free country you're free to have as many racist opinions as you like and not be called a racist due to those opinions._


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



BLOG Page

Browser: Racist photos left on GOP Facebook page | Detroit Free Press | Freep.com

Epic fail


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Poor lil thing. 


I hope he doesn't bust a vessel in his noggin 

or anything.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



yes, and we often do call Charles Bass exactly that.  way to fail.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



very informative post by you, illustrates your kind of "logic".

not just a "white" thing, you whiny bitch.


if blacks are against miscegenation that would be a racist attitude, too.

this pic and yes the caption belongs to the pic is racist.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



No you stupid fuck racism is a belief that a particular race is superior to others.


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...


The story is picking up speed.  Great googlies!

You think the RNC will be forced to make a comment on it?

Things that make you go hmmmmm.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



You're an idiot if you think that by being opposed to interracial unions makes one a racist. By that logic anyone opposed to homosexual unions is a homophobe.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



like when some white dude is against miscegenation because he thinks the black dudes are better equipped and are stealing all the white women and he stands in the prairie with his needle-dick, alone all by himself?

black men are not the problem, *wolves* are taking all our women.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Racist attitude? Really? Damn you idiots are coming out of the woodwork now!!  How long have you been a racist?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 27, 2009)

Racism?  What does it even mean any more?  Seems to be the battle cry of those bankrupt of any plausible arguments.  You don't agree with BHO?  RACIST!  You think Sharpton's a jerk?  RACIST!!  You think Charles Barkley is a knucklehead?  RACIST!!!

Anyway, Obama isn't black.. so WTF????  And the premise of this thread seems to be that the RNC controls Facebook....  again.. WTF????


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Damn you are a racist.


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Racism?  What does it even mean any more?  Seems to be the battle cry of those bankrupt of any plausible arguments.  You don't agree with BHO?  RACIST!  You think Sharpton's a jerk?  RACIST!!  You think Charles Barkley is a knucklehead?  RACIST!!!
> 
> Anyway, Obama isn't black.. so WTF????  And the premise of this thread seems to be that the RNC controls Facebook....  again.. WTF????


Should the RNC control the content on its official FB page?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 27, 2009)

> No you stupid fuck racism is a belief that a particular race is superior to others.



Oh, well then I can see how a pick of BHO eating chicken is construed as racist.  God knows WHITE PEOPLE WOULDN'T BE SO STUPID AS TO EAT FRIED CHICKEN.


----------



## CurveLight (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I really wish they would announce these contests.  I would like some time to fish around for the most ridiculous example of manufactured outrage I could find.  Even then I'm not sure it would beat this entry.


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 27, 2009)

> Should the RNC control the content on its official FB page?



Thr RNC has an "Official" Facebook page?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



how long have you been subsisting on skunk turds and armadillo piss? not healthy, you can get leprosy, and it affects the brain, makes your posts look all retarded n shit.


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> > No you stupid fuck racism is a belief that a particular race is superior to others.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well then I can see how a pick of BHO eating chicken is construed as racist.  God knows WHITE PEOPLE WOULDN'T BE SO STUPID AS TO EAT FRIED CHICKEN.


Were the words under the picture too difficult to read, or did you just not understand them?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





projecting weak-ass punk.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 27, 2009)

Maybe, but the last time I checked, the Dem's mascot is still an ASS.

How fitting.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> ....
> _If the RNC can't manage a little thing like their own social networking site, how can they be trusted to manage a country?_


They're not.  This current mess is all in the hands of the Democrats.  Enjoy.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



"The Rest of your Ilk".....

I love this stuff.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 27, 2009)

Racist photos left on GOP Facebook page - Google News

6 whole related articles.. from either blogs or wingnut sites


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I would agree with you except for the fact that miscegenation isn't exclusive to whites. You think by not seeing the racism that the leftwing idiots see means we're not in tune with minorities is bassackwards, fact is conservatives try to see past race as most people should. I do believe that a lot if not most blacks will never get beyond 1860's and will continue with a victim mentality.



Its still racist when African Americans hold that view.

The problem isn't "seeing past race", its looking at, or making statements, that are racist and then trying to feign innocence.  The caption is clearly racist, no matter the origin or race of the original creator of the picture.  If that's lost on you, that might explain why your ideology is not attractive to minorities.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I most certainly would.  And there are a few on these boards who express their disagreement with interracial marriages and I firmly believe that they are just as racist as any white person who espouses the same belief.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Bingo!


Glad we cleared that up.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 27, 2009)

If you read the article, the images were posted THIS week and removed MONDAY.  Hardly an extensive posting.

Another B.S thread.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> You're an idiot if you think that by being opposed to interracial unions makes one a racist. By that logic anyone opposed to homosexual unions is a homophobe.



Give a non-racial reason to oppose interracial marriages.  Go ahead.

You can be anti-Gay Marriage and not be a homophobe.  It just means you hold to a definition of marriage as being between a man and a women.  There simply is no good reason to oppose mixed race marriages without appealing to racism in some form or another.  Pro-Miscegenation arguments always come down to arguments for racial/cultural purity, which are always racist arguments.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Racism?  What does it even mean any more?  Seems to be the battle cry of those bankrupt of any plausible arguments.  You don't agree with BHO?  RACIST!  You think Sharpton's a jerk?  RACIST!!  You think Charles Barkley is a knucklehead?  RACIST!!!



I was not aware that anyone on this thread was calling those who disagree with Obama racist.   I thought this thread was about a clearly racist picture/caption posted on the RNC website and left there for 5 days.



> Anyway, Obama isn't black.. so WTF????



Until fairly recently...the laws of this country would very much classify Obama as black.   But he is most certainly the product of a interracial marriage.   You DO know that, right?



> And the premise of this thread seems to be that the RNC controls Facebook....  again.. WTF????



No...the premise of this thread is that the RNC controls THEIR OWN Facebook page and should perhaps police it a little more than leaving racist trash up for 5 days.  (Curious...I thought the RNC was the party of personal responsibility)


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> If you read the article, the images were posted THIS week and removed MONDAY.  Hardly an extensive posting.
> 
> Another B.S thread.


They were left there for 6 days.

The RNC had a cow when Moveon.org did not remove offensive user generated content from their site, as well as remarks from other talkers and GOP spokescritters about KOS, and other dem related sites.

And none of those were arms of the DNC.  This is an extension of the RNC.  They really should police their content.

Or maybe...like some other mouth-breathers here, they saw nothing offensive about it.

Hard to say....


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> By Daniel Tencer
> Monday, October 26th, 2009 -- 11:15 am
> Share on Facebook Stumble This!
> 
> ...



Oh the horror.  Your Ossiah sits under a black David Duke for 20 years and calls him his mentor and you whine about a fucking facebook page.  Amazing the double standards of you Obamabots.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > If you read the article, the images were posted THIS week and removed MONDAY.  Hardly an extensive posting.
> ...



If I am going to go to the trouble of creating a Facebook page for my organization, I would certainly make sure that nothing went on it that I felt was against my organization's best interest or reflected badly on my organization....especially when my organization is of such a public/political nature.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Then perhaps you should take your own advice.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > By Daniel Tencer
> ...




So, did you like the picture/caption?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Not projecting,  merely calling it like I see it and you are a racist fuck!


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Did you like Wright's sermons?  Your ossiah certainly did.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Why?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



So, did you like the picture/caption?


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


It's almost like you didn't answer the question....


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

Dr.Traveler said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I would agree with you except for the fact that miscegenation isn't exclusive to whites. You think by not seeing the racism that the leftwing idiots see means we're not in tune with minorities is bassackwards, fact is conservatives try to see past race as most people should. I do believe that a lot if not most blacks will never get beyond 1860's and will continue with a victim mentality.
> ...



I disagree it is about looking past race and the thin skinned fucks in society will never get to that point.  And I think you're wrong about miscegenation, to hold that POV doesn't make a person a racist. I'd be willing to bet the majority of the people on these message boards did not marry or socialize outside their race.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



That's ok...I asked it again.


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



What do you think?  Lemme guess.  i don't like Obama, therefore I must be a racist and approve of such pictures/captions.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



And I'll bet you're wrong.


Not all of us live in a monochromic world by choice.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Then you are one stupid fuck.


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It's almost like you are full of double standards.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Then you're saying Obama is a homophobe.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 27, 2009)

The RNC is a class act. Not.


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


Do you think Obama is a racist?


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I don't know.  If McCain had sat under a David Duke style pastor for 20 years, you sure as hell wouldn't let him off the hook for it.  It's difficult to believe someone could sit under that kind of rhetoric for 20 years and not be in agreement with it.  particularly when he calls him his mentor.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

Dr.Traveler said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > You're an idiot if you think that by being opposed to interracial unions makes one a racist. By that logic anyone opposed to homosexual unions is a homophobe.
> ...



You can't argue for or against miscegenation without race being a factor.


----------



## CurveLight (Oct 27, 2009)

Ravi said:


> The RNC is a class act. Not.




Broadbrushes in political discourse are always highly engineered intellectual mountains of genius.  Since I am an idiot Republican I fail to appreciate the splendor they cast upon the audience.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



If you have to ask then you're too stupid to understand the answer.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...




If you say so...but at least I asked you instead of automatically assuming one way or another.


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



So you agree, then, since I don't like Obama, I must be racist?


----------



## Ravi (Oct 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


I think he was racist (the pastor) and I think Obama was a liar when he claimed he didn't hear the sermons.

So, how does that justify the pictures posted on the RNC's website?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



i am mortally wounded by your rapier like wit.

quick, you need to call more people racists and ignorant stupid fucks.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Traveler said:
> ...



So you're married to a person of a different race?


----------



## CurveLight (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




I'm betting a thousand years from now people in school will scan the Archives of the First Internet and write glorious laser woven essays about how we were smart enough to have created the internet, which really brings instant global contact to everyone, yet dumb enough to still be focused on skin color.


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

Ravi said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



It doesn't justify them.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 27, 2009)

cool now it morphs into a thread about obama the racist.


----------



## driveby (Oct 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> by daniel tencer
> monday, october 26th, 2009 -- 11:15 am
> share on facebook stumble this!
> 
> ...




rrrrreeeeeeeeaaaaaaaacccccccchhhhhhhhhhh ...........


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> cool now it morphs into a thread about obama the racist.



no.  only his racist pastor whom Obama considered his "mentor".


----------



## manifold (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The dictionary is your friend. 

That is one definition.  But you should read an learn the second, lest you you continue to not only make an ass of yourself, but also get rightly labeled a racist.

Main Entry: rac·ism 

Function: noun 
Date: 1933
1 : a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
2 : *racial prejudice or discrimination*

racism - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> By Daniel Tencer
> Monday, October 26th, 2009 -- 11:15 am
> Share on Facebook Stumble This!
> ...



Paperview has just joined the 'Closet Racist' group!  (She's already a member of the Nutter group.)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I know we are wandering O/T, but Glenn Beck says he is.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



I only call racist and stupid fucks, racist and stupid fucks.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I disagree it is about looking past race and the thin skinned fucks in society will never get to that point.  And I think you're wrong about miscegenation, to hold that POV doesn't make a person a racist. I'd be willing to bet the majority of the people on these message boards did not marry or socialize outside their race.



I think you're wrong.  To argue miscegenation is most certainly all about race, and inherently racist.

Part of why I enjoy being in Academia is the diversity.  My classrooms and colleagues are culturally and racial diverse, with very mixed and different outlooks on politics and cultures.  Through my interactions with them, I learn.

Closing off that avenue of discovery can only lead to a closed mind.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



ok


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



great stuff, i'd love to continue this fruitful debate with you, but your spittle-flicking inanities have become boring to me. i will now do something more interesting, like staring into a garbage can filled with tiny persecuted white texans.


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



But which can would that be?  Don't you guys have to sort your garbage into three different cans?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Maybe not...he's starting to come around.   His administration is asking for an end to "Don't Ask, Don't Tell"....I'm hoping for a request to end DOMA soon.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



good question, i guess it would be compost, for biodegradable waste, normally.

in this case it is more hazardous, and should be incinerated after inactivation by autoclavation. pffft, sounds like too much work. guess i will put them into the neighbors letterbox.  again.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Or you could just play with your barbie doll.


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



His administration is not him and he's on record as saying "I believe marriage is between a man and a woman. I am not in favor of gay marriage"


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Or maybe I don't read his posting history is such great detail to be able to much such a call as you have.

Again....why is he racist?


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


He's on record as being in favor of Civil Unions, stated during the campaign he would work to overturn DOMA (though he is sloppily dragging his feet on it) and he has engaged in conversations that detail his understanding that civil rights struggles such as these take time.  

Google up his interviews on the subject.  Those are not words of a homophobe.

But progress is yes, (sometimes necessarily) slow.


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

Bush was also in favor of civil unions.


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Bush was also in favor of civil unions.


Much to his party's chagrin.  He bucked their official platform.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Actions always speak louder than words...let's see what he does about DOMA.


And...just a thought, in this country, a President's administration does what he wants them to do....they are not some autonomous entity.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 27, 2009)

Eating chicken may have been ok, but saying this was dissert is over the line!


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Bush was also in favor of civil unions.



Has anyone here called Bush a homophobe?

Edited to add:   As I said, actions speak louder than words....we've seen NO action to repeal DOMA or DADT by 8 years of Bush.


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush was also in favor of civil unions.
> ...



I am sure someone has at some point.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I don't know why he's racist. He said something about blacks having a bigger dick than he does or something to that effect, so I reckon it's an insecurity issue.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You should know by now that he's dragging his feet to keep you homosexuals interested and keep you thinking he's on your side.  He done the same thing with independents and moderates during his campaign, making those idiots think he's going to govern from the center. Oh and homosexual issue has nothing to do with civil rights. IMO  As a matter of fact most black Americans don't like you homosexuals making that comparison.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



If his admin. does what he wants and he's not for homosexual marriage then that should tell you something right there.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> cool now it morphs into a thread about obama the racist.



Well, you know.   If it  weren't for Obama, we'd have NO racism in this country.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Ooooo!   Sounds interesting.   Linkie?


----------



## CurveLight (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not racist.  I hate everyone.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Read the thread.  Post no. 68.  Maybe the poster should have said blacks dance well, too?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It's somewhere in this thread and I ain't gonna go hunt it down. You can either trust me or go find it yourself.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Maybe....but it is certainly better than the Republican alternative at this time.



> He done the same thing with independents and moderates during his campaign, making those idiots think he's going to govern from the center.



And he has so far.


> Oh and homosexual issue has nothing to do with civil rights. IMO  As a matter of fact most black Americans don't like you homosexuals making that comparison.



Most black American?   Really?   Got those statistics on MOST Black Americans?    Or only those Black Americans that also seem to be just as racist as some white Americans are?

Funny how the same kinds of people and the same kinds of arguments against equal civil rights between the races pop up against equal civil rights between the sexes and equal rights between sexual orientations.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Uh Huh....


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Has someone here called Bush a homophobe?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



You obviously don't have any black friends.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

Black minister's billboard: "gay rights are not civil rights" - The Daily Voice - Black America's Daily News Source

Gay Rights Are Not Civil Rights

gay rights are not civil rights


----------



## manifold (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



So you agree that banning interracial marriage is racial discrimination and therefore racist.

Glad we had this chat, you are now less ignorant than before.

You're very welcome.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I have lots of black friends.  I have black relatives.  I have black co workers.  In the Navy I had black superiors and black enlisted under me.

But, let's hear why you would say I "obviously don't have any black friends."   Explain why you think that.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Black minister's billboard: "gay rights are not civil rights" - The Daily Voice - Black America's Daily News Source
> 
> Gay Rights Are Not Civil Rights
> 
> gay rights are not civil rights



Interesting....

First link is a story about a black CHRISTIAN putting up a billboard...even the Black reporter seems sceptical as to the legitimacy of the argument.

Second link is an editorical by a black CHRISTIAN against gay marriage.

Third link is a blog by a black CHRISTIAN against gay marriage.

Now....nowhere in these three links does it say that MOST black Americans feel this way.  And what do these three links have in common.   Hint:  It is not the word "black" and it is not the word "CHRISTIAN".


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Who said anything about banning interracial marriage? My point is that people should be free to choose their mate regardless of color and if they choose to stay in the confines of their own race they shouldn't be deemed a racist because of it. If a black man or woman doesn't find white people attractive that doesn't make them racist or vice versa. You seem to think that it does, which suggest you can't get past your own bigotry.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Well because you obviously didn't take my word for it that a lot if not most black people do not see the homosexual rights issue as a civil rights issue. Do you not discuss this with your colored friends? Did you not ask them why they voted they way they did on Prop. 8?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Black minister's billboard: "gay rights are not civil rights" - The Daily Voice - Black America's Daily News Source
> ...



Hey stay ignorant for all I care.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I happen to believe in a free country you're free to have an opinion on interracial marriages and/or couplings and not be called a racist due to those opinions. Would you consider a black man racist for sharing those views?



In a free country, I have the right to call you a racist if you're against interracial marriages. Racist.


----------



## manifold (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Backpedal FAIL!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






The caption clearly advocates for a repeal of the very SCOTUS ruling that struck down LAWS forbidding interracial marriage.  That is why it is RACIST.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 27, 2009)

manifold said:


> Backpedal FAIL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're trying to tie consecutive thoughts together, slow down for his sake. 

I think I showed back in the first place exactly what that picture was all about. Notice how Lonestar ignored everything I said.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Hey shitbird point out where I stated that, that was my point of view. You people fucking stupid!!


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > And there you have it folks...
> ...


 
You are absolutely right.  The picture is not racist.  Not in any way.

It is just a picture of a man enjoying some chicken.  What man doesn't like chicken?

The person that posted the picture of Obama, just randomly chose a picture of him eating chicken.  Nothing racist about that.  

The poster could have just as easily chosen a picture of Obama reading a newspaper, or Obama sleeping in his bed, or Obama doing situps, or Obama eating watermellon.  But he found a picture of him eating chicken and decided to use that.  I don't see anything racist about that.  I'm white and I eat chicken sometimes.

What picture would you have chosen, Lonestar Logique?


----------



## CurveLight (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Ummmm.....okay.....gotta start a new thread.  Some trends around this issue have a disconcerting pattern of exploitation and illusions of alliances.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 27, 2009)

manifold said:


> The caption clearly advocates for a repeal of the very SCOTUS ruling that struck down LAWS forbidding interracial marriage. That is why it is RACIST.


 
You're right.

And it's also anti-vegetarian, but implying that all interracial couples are meat eaters.


----------



## manifold (Oct 27, 2009)

I think we can settle this like gentlemen Lonestar.

A simple yes or no question for you.

Are laws that ban interracial marriage racist?  Yes or No?

If you say yes, then this was all one big misunderstanding.

If you say no, then this was all you being an ignorant racist shitstain, and me calling you out for it.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 27, 2009)

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


Maybe he's a black quarterback.


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Black minister's billboard: "gay rights are not civil rights" - The Daily Voice - Black America's Daily News Source
> ...


I found those links to be absolutely LonestarLogorific! 

What a hoot.  

On top of that, the Pentecostal minister he links up to that tries to make the case gays do not deserve Civil Rights is a real piece of Work.  
Eugene Rivers he cites.  Too funny.  
Eugene Rivers is so whacked in his views he even disagrees with Brown vs Board of Education.  He's a homophobic black Pat Robertson who says things like: "'Same-sex couples wanting to marry are white lesbians who seek the accouterments of family life."  

If linking to a blogger and a couple of fundamentalists doesn't back up his statements, I don't know what does.  lol.


----------



## veritas (Oct 27, 2009)

Poor lonestarillogical is in the weeds on this one. Seems almost predatory to argue with his debilitated self.........


So when is Texas seceding?


----------



## manifold (Oct 27, 2009)

veritas said:


> Poor lonestarillogical is in the weeds on this one. Seems almost predatory to argue with his debilitated self.........
> 
> 
> So when is Texas seceding?



Or as he likes to say, succeeding.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 27, 2009)

manifold said:


> I think we can settle this like gentlemen Lonestar.
> 
> A simple yes or no question for you.
> 
> ...



I don't know of any current laws that ban interracial marriage. I personally don't have an opinion one way or the other, I think it's should be up to the individual to make that decision. Again as for laws that ban interracial marriage, I think that (the) SCOTUS got it right in Loving v. Virginia.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

paperview said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



His logic is irrefutable....indeed.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 27, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



GOAL POST SHIFT ALERT!



> do not see the homosexual rights issue as a civil rights issue. Do you not discuss this with your colored friends?




Colored Friends?  



> Did you not ask them why they voted they way they did on Prop. 8?



Absolutely.   We talked about it before and after the election.   They all voted NO on Prop 8 because as one said, Civil Rights for one is Civil Rights for all.   A few were at our wedding the Summer before...they cried WITH us after the election.  Many are embarrassed for the black community.   A couple said that the No on 8 campaign should have canvassed more in the black and hispanic community and that's where the overall failure lies.   I agree with that totally...a mistake that is being corrected here in California.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 27, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...facebook-for-nearly-a-week-5.html#post1654704



consider the source, you need to apply lonestar logic to come to the conclusion that i am a racist for what i posted, but the pic in the OP is of course not racism.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 27, 2009)

Si modo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




you want to call me racist to my anonymous e-face, or do you just like to ankle-bite and give your stale mustard to every thread to reach 10.000 posts in record time?

i could have also said that blacks cannot swim, but that would not have conveyed the message i wanted to get across the brainiac lonestar logic, which he missed of course, and you too, too bad.

but i am responsible for not spelling it all out so that even the most retarded readers could understand, i will take that risk. being called a racist by wimps like lonestar logic is too funny.

i wonder why no one accused me of hating wolves. most probably lonestar logic would like to shoot them from a helicopter, they after all take all our women. the wolves not the helicopters, i am not prejudiced against helicopters, some of my friends own helicopters.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 27, 2009)

Why is it racist to point out what is true? White people BBQ hot dogs and hamburgers, black people BBQ chicken and ribs. Yes I know there are exceptions. 

One thing's missing though:


----------



## ddye (Oct 27, 2009)

sitarro said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Bullshit yourself. Blacks hold a huge amount of power in the Democratic party, but hey, keep it up with the "minorities are too stupid and lazy to succeed, so they sold out to the Democrats" horseshit.

Racists are fucking stupid.

Doug


----------



## paperview (Oct 27, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I wonder if RNC chair Michael Steele would have a problem with it...


----------



## Si modo (Oct 27, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


No, I have no issues calling you a racist directly.

You are a racist.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Why is he a racist?   There must be some reason.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


He said that blacks have big dicks.  I'm surprised he didn't say they also have rhythm.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> And there you have it folks...


Thanks, you post brought out the racists, for all to see.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > By Daniel Tencer
> ...



Typical comment from a dumb Texan. When are you guys going to form your own country and get lost????


----------



## MajikMyst (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You post 3 black christian links to support your case and you are going to call someone ignorant?? 

Talk about calling the kettle black here!! 

Your the ignorant homophobe that can't support a single idea with a single supportable fact.. Show us a general poll among blacks, all blacks and not a group of them hostile to gays due to religion, that says most blacks do not condone gay marriage.. 

They had to fight a simular fight when it came to interacial marriage a few decades ago.. Having said that.. It would be safe to say, they would support gay marriage as they fought the same battle against the same brainless christian people.. 

As for Prop 8?? Well.. Depends on who you listen to.. It has been in the news that many democratic districts were never counted and ballots were purposely lost.. Reminds me of the Bush elections.. So did prop 8 win or did America's Taliban cheat to get their religious law passed?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

Rinata said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


When you're ready to pay seven bucks a gallon for gas.


----------



## MajikMyst (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Who says you would be able to keep the wells and refineries?? Many of them were built with government money.. You would pay $7 dollars or more.. You wouldn't keep your military bases either.. No federal funding for any programs in your state.. You people would be less than a 3rd world country over night.. No resources, no money, no military, no food, no nothing.. Well.. That isn't totally true.. You all would have a crap ton of churches to pray in and maybe if you have enough faith, god will feed you.. But I wouldn't count on it..


----------



## Fatality (Oct 28, 2009)

a person would have to be a racist to think this was racist


----------



## Fatality (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> [/I]



hes chewing that chicken like hes trying to kill it all over again. does he always eat so angrily?


----------



## ba1614 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 28, 2009)

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Care to explain how that picture is racist?
> ...



Uh yeah, pretty obvious attack from Move on or code pink.
Maybe jenne garfillo herself


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 28, 2009)

I think the real question here is why can't Obama bite into Iran the way he is sucking that bone?


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

ba1614 said:


>


Hey!  Another RNC Facebook image contender!


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


That must be why they left it up for almost a week.


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Why is Cool Aid Man in there?

 I always thought he was a libertarian?


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 28, 2009)

Man ... at one point while reading this thread I actually started to feel bad for lonestar.

Some people need to learn how to admit when they are wrong and walk away.

A simple, "Oh, man that's what the caption meant?  I didn't know that's what miscegenation means and what that court ruling was for.  My bad.  That's some racist shit but I still don't see what the big deal is about him eating chicken," would have sufficed.


----------



## Neser Boha (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > And there you have it folks...
> ...



From Merriam Webster dictionary:


> Main Entry: *mis·ce·ge·na·tion *
> Pronunciation: \(&#716mi-&#716;se-j&#601;-&#712;n&#257;-sh&#601;n, &#716;mi-si-j&#601;-&#712;n&#257;-\
> Function: noun
> Etymology: irregular from Latin misc&#275;re to mix + genus race &#8212; more at mix, kin
> ...



You learned a new word today, sweetie!


----------



## Neser Boha (Oct 28, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Man ... at one point while reading this thread I actually started to feel bad for lonestar.
> 
> Some people need to learn how to admit when they are wrong and walk away.
> 
> A simple, "Oh, man that's what the caption meant?  I didn't know that's what miscegenation means and what that court ruling was for.  My bad.  That's some racist shit but I still don't see what the big deal is about him eating chicken," would have sufficed.



There is no reason to feel bad for him.  He's an adult man and he could have put a stop to this long time ago if he wished to do so.


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

sitarro said:


> Actually, Barry makes a perfect poster boy for what happens with mixed race kids. Father leaves before he is 2, raised by Mother who tries another race and finally gives the kid to her parents to raise. The kid is given all of the trappings of a wealthy little white boy and grows up to be an angry adult that only identifies with his father's race, all while throwing the woman (that was kind enough to provide his ungrateful ass a life)under the bus as soon as it was politically handy. Now uses the race of father he never knew to become the historic first "black" President in history.
> 
> What is the result if you are the white woman.......... stuck with a goofy kid that doesn't fit in anywhere, holds his mother and grandparents responsible for no relationship with his deadbeat dad, grows up with a giant chip on his shoulder that makes him hate half of who he is, gets immersed in drugs, becomes an anarchist and then makes deals with numerous devils to get into college, the state senate and finally the Presidency. He is now in a position to fuck up the country and people he hates........... all because his white mama fucked a stinking African.



It was a tough one, what with so many choices...but I nominate the above for the Most Revealing Post of the Day Award.

Congratulations sitty.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 28, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Man ... at one point while reading this thread I actually started to feel bad for lonestar.
> ...



You do have a point but it seems like he's completely oblivious to his own buffoonery.  I mean, he said some _really_ stupid shit in this thread.


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


He did.  But then again I have read enough of Lonestar Logic's posts to confirm "really stupid" for him is a relative term.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh, and a Pastor Wright kneejerk is one way to know when some conservatives think something is racist but can't bring themselves to actually agree with a liberal and say it.


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 28, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> You do have a point but it seems like he's completely oblivious to his own buffoonery.



That is the great art of the buffoon.

And often the buffooned do not know who is buffoonen who?


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

Jesse @ Pandagon:


> Now, as we all know, MoveOn.org held a user submission contest several years ago where someone uploaded a video comparing Bush to Hitler. It was taken down after about 30 minutes, but is still a part of conservative lore to this day as something MoveOn ran.
> 
> 
> So...why does the RNC a.) oppose interracial marriage, b.) believe in the chicken-eating stereotype of black Americans and c.) think you can "repeal" a Supreme Court decision?


----------



## CurveLight (Oct 28, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Man ... at one point while reading this thread I actually started to feel bad for lonestar.
> ...




I don't see him on the losing end of the situation.  Once it became clear a retraction was not going to happen the best response would have been to simply ignore the denial.  Ya'll are letting him eat up your time like pac-man on crack training for the Summer Olympics.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

MajikMyst said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Pssst.  I don't live in Texas.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2009)

MajikMyst said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yes I'm calling you ignorant and from the looks of it , you're apt to stay that way. Those three links support my argument that blacks are opposed to calling gay rights a civil rights issue, dumbass! And you're intolerance of Christians is telling. You're quick to judge me as a homophobe but you're an even bigger bigot. And now you're equating fellow Americans as "taliban", typical leftwing loon, marginalize those you can't beat.  

Fact is Most of California's blacks backed the gay marriage ban.  



> *It has to be frustrating to the gay rights movement that despite their continued effort to link their "fight" for gay "marriage" to the civil rights fights of African-Americans which preceded it, the African-American community by and large rejects this conflation*, and has shown itself to be even more opposed to gay marriage than other ethnic groups are.


And Sometimes Tea: Gay Marriage and the African-American Community



> Black Americans form the most consistently progressive voting bloc in the country. Yet, we are the racial group most likely to oppose gay rights legislation, civil unions and homosexuality.


(Most) Black Folks Oppose Civil Unions and Gay Rights - BV Black Spin


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Ah...so that's why you call him a racist.   Even the women?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yup.



> ....  Even the women?


Even the women what?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> MajikMyst said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Still looking for the statistics to prove your point rather than editorials by a FEW homophobic people.   

But, I suppose we should be grateful to have you around to tell us what MOST Black People think.  You must have an In.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



My goodness, how that went over your head....and so quickly too.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You can't answer?  It's quite a simple question.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > MajikMyst said:
> ...



As I said, you can stay ignorant, that's your right. The fact is that most blacks do not see gay rights as a civil rights issue. And another fact is a person who chooses to stay within the confines of his or her own race, in respect to marriage or procreation, are not racist for that choice. Oh and I have realized one more fact, you are a bigot! 

You're ilk believes that anyone against gay marriage must be a homophobe and anyone that chooses to stay within their own race in choosing a life partner must be a racist. You're entitled to your beliefs and I shouldn't be calling you an idiot because of them, but I will make an exception in your case, because not only are you a bigot but your an idiot as well.


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

I wonder how Justice Thomas feels about miscegenation being a _crime_ and if he thinks Loving "needs to be repealed."


----------



## manifold (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow.  I can't believe this thing is still going.

The idea that endorsing governmental authority to racially discriminate is somehow *not racism* is perhaps the dumbest, most delusional and quite frankly fucking retarded thing I've ever heard spouted here.  And trust me, that's saying something.

Ironically, affirmative action is also an example of this, yet I bet you a gazillion dollars that Lonestar et al, sure DO consider that racism.


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

manifold said:


> Wow.  I can't believe this thing is still going.
> 
> The idea that endorsing governmental authority to racially discriminate is somehow *not racism* is perhaps the dumbest, most delusional and quite frankly fucking retarded thing I've ever heard spouted here.  And trust me, that's saying something.
> 
> Ironically, affirmative action is also an example of this, yet I bet you a gazillion dollars that Lonestar et al, sure DO consider that racism.




Bam!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




hey ralphina wiggum, here is what i wrote in response to a white texan imbecile:



> like when some white dude is against miscegenation because he thinks the black dudes are better equipped and are stealing all the white women and he stands in the prairie with his needle-dick, alone all by himself?
> 
> black men are not the problem, wolves are taking all our women.



by your and lonestar logic's standard, i am a racist for having written that.

did you also express your retarded opinion about the racist or not racist nature of the pic  in the OP?

or are you just annoyed by my habit to occasionally respond to one of your many stupid posts and rub your nose in the dogshit you posted once again?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I have to wonder what kind of rationale allows one to think that just because a picture is racist means it's OK to be racist, too.  Then I remember that I'm dealing with morons whenever that happens.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > MajikMyst said:
> ...



I've proven my point several times over and you've proven to be a bigot. You're concession is duly noted.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> As I said, you can stay ignorant, that's your right. The fact is that most blacks do not see gay rights as a civil rights issue. And another fact is a person who chooses to stay within the confines of his or her own race, in respect to marriage or procreation, are not racist for that choice. Oh and I have realized one more fact, you are a bigot!
> 
> You're ilk believes that anyone against gay marriage must be a homophobe and anyone that chooses to stay within their own race in choosing a life partner must be a racist. You're entitled to your beliefs and I shouldn't be calling you an idiot because of them, but I will make an exception in your case, because not only are you a bigot but your an idiot as well.



Either you're a racist homophobe or an idiot. Either way, things don't look good for you. And you're entitled to your beliefs, and I'm entitled to take a look at your beliefs and mock you for them.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



It's pure liberal hypocrisy, they're quick to call conservatives racist while employing racial stereotypes, which in my opinion makes them more of a racist than those they accuse.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> I have to wonder what kind of rationale allows one to think that just because a picture is racist means it's OK to be racist, too.  Then I remember that I'm dealing with morons whenever that happens.



Well I'm not being racist in this thread Modo. So why don't you answer my question, do you think the picture in OP is racist? Yes or no will suffice.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> It's pure liberal hypocrisy, they're quick to call conservatives racist while employing racial stereotypes, which in my opinion makes them more of a racist than those they accuse.



Says the man who found nothing wrong about repealing a law that made it no longer a crime to be an interracial couple and married. That and you found nothing wrong with calling the mixing of races a crime.

So either you're a racist or ignorant while sprouting off on things you don't know about.

Which is it?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > I have to wonder what kind of rationale allows one to think that just because *a picture is racist* means it's OK to be racist, too.  Then I remember that I'm dealing with morons whenever that happens.
> ...


You asked me a question?  Where?

Regardless, what part of the bolded part confuses you?  But, since you ARE confused, yes.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> You asked me a question?  Where?
> 
> Regardless, what part of the bolded part confuses you?  But, since you ARE confused, yes.



Except the picture is probably the least racist thing in that whole thing. The caption under it is worse. I was just wondering whether you thought that was racist too.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > You asked me a question?  Where?
> ...


Well, *you* asked about the _picture_ and I was referring to the image.  The whole image is.

Now, how could that POSSIBLY excuse others' racism?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



keep wondering, you clueless phony bitch. oh, i am writing this with the correct amount of emotion, hahaha.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> The whole image is.
> 
> Now, how could that POSSIBLY excuse others' racism?



It doesn't, I was just curious on your thoughts on the matter. Lonestar still seems to think it's 1919.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Irrespective of what you think of me, you are still a racist and a pathetic one at that.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > The whole image is.
> ...


Yup.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



you mean a racial stereotype like a black man eating fried chicken? huh?

hey, maybe you are on to something. follow that bread crumb trail


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




i will take your criticism to heart and will aspire to be a better not so pathetic racist in your opinion. but i will not become a republican or a neo con. that is where i draw the line.


----------



## manifold (Oct 28, 2009)

This thread is a perfect example of how the joy of hammering someone's ass in debate can be greatly tempered when they are in fact too damn retarded to even realize they've been hammered.

I think it's time to move on.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Is the picture/caption racist?   A simple question, no?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Dogbert said:
> ...


Asked and answered.  Read.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > As I said, you can stay ignorant, that's your right. The fact is that most blacks do not see gay rights as a civil rights issue. And another fact is a person who chooses to stay within the confines of his or her own race, in respect to marriage or procreation, are not racist for that choice. Oh and I have realized one more fact, you are a bigot!
> ...



And that would make you a bigot. Oh and being called a racist and a homophobe is like water off a duck's back, you stupid fucks use those labels so often that they've lost all the  effectiveness that they once had. When you fucks can't win an argument on it's own merits you resort to you're a "homophobe" or you're a "racist", fact is interracial marriages remain rare among white and black Americans, so using you're logic they are all racist and another fact is that most Americans are against homosexual marriage so again using your logic most Americans are homophobic.  

Majority of Americans Continue to Oppose Gay Marriage

Powered by Google Docs


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




another bread crumb, you are getting closer.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I read quite well...you talk about "a picture".   I want to make absolutely sure that you are referring to the picture/caption in the OP.   Wouldn't want any goal posts moved later on...would we?    

And thank you so much for responding so quickly.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > It's pure liberal hypocrisy, they're quick to call conservatives racist while employing racial stereotypes, which in my opinion makes them more of a racist than those they accuse.
> ...



And you're an idiot, but you knew that huh?  Nowhere have I stated the desire to repeal Loving v. Virginia, nor have I stated that mixing of races should be a crime. I simply stated my opinion that the image provided wasn't racist.


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar:  Should the RNC mod of that page have left the image up, or were they correct in removing it?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> And you're an idiot, but you knew that huh?  Nowhere have I stated the desire to repeal Loving v. Virginia, nor have I stated that mixing of races should be a crime. I simply stated my opinion that the image provided wasn't racist.



Except the picture in general was racist if not at least because of the caption below it. Seriously Lonestar, get with the program and join us here in 2009.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Obviously you don't (or can't) read.  Asked and answered.  Don't be lazy, read.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Hoenstly I don't see a racial stereotype in a black man eating chicken.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lonestar:  Should the RNC mod of that page have left the image up, or were they correct in removing it?



It'a free country they had the choice of doing either.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > > do not see the homosexual rights issue as a civil rights issue. Do you not discuss this with your colored friends?
> ...


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar:  Should the RNC mod of that page have left the image up, or were they correct in removing it?
> ...


True.  And those same freedoms allow others to call it racist, as it is.


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


In general, it's not these days.  Historically, it had been.



> "Since the Civil War traditional slave foods like fried chicken, watermelon, and chitterlings, have suffered a strong association with African American stereotypes and blackface minstrelry. This was commercialized for the first half of the 20th century by restaurants like Sambo's and Coon Chicken Inn, which selected exaggerated blacks as mascots, implying quality by their association with the stereotype. While acknowledged positively as soul food in the modern age by many, the affinity that African American culture has for fried chicken has been considered a delicate, often pejorative issue; While still present, this perception has been fading for several decades with the ubiquitous nature of fried chicken dishes in the US and a gradual ageing and dull acceptation of this stereotype.[5][6][7][8]"




It's the image taken as a whole, with caption,  that presents a strong case of racism.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



why not?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGEBYWwMCtg[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 
We all know that Texas is not the only place to get petroleum products.


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar:  Should the RNC mod of that page have left the image up, or were they correct in removing it?
> ...


Of course it's a free country.
But I wanted to know* your *opinion of it.  Please answer.
Should they or should they not have?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


True.  But if they secede, the price of gas among other things, will increase.  I find those who call for secession or who want to secede, irrespective of state, idiotic anyway.  We are the USA.  I suppose I'm just a damn Yankee at heart.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, Barry makes a perfect poster boy for what happens with mixed race kids. Father leaves before he is 2, raised by Mother who tries another race and finally gives the kid to her parents to raise. The kid is given all of the trappings of a wealthy little white boy and grows up to be an angry adult that only identifies with his father's race, all while throwing the woman (that was kind enough to provide his ungrateful ass a life)under the bus as soon as it was politically handy. Now uses the race of father he never knew to become the historic first "black" President in history.
> ...


 
Methinks that Sitarro is not fond of halfricans.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I would agree that people are free to call whatever they please racist, those on the left seem to do that quite often. The fact remains that the majority of people choose to engage in relationships within their own race which suggest that they don't believe in miscegenation. And to call them racist for their beliefs is beyond the pale.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 28, 2009)

Is Obama an elitist and a racist against blacks...or is he just anti-American?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I agree with you that there have been way to many calls of faux-racism from the left.  But, the faux-racism calls do effectively marginalize the impact of the fight against true racism.  This is such a case.

They reap the consequences of not being believed on one of the _few_ times when they actually have it right.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I gave you my opinion.  Do you honestly think the RNC was responsible for putting it there in the first place? I don't.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




wow, introspection. you need it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I agree with you on all points. Very well stated.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Moron.  I'm on your side (except for your being a racist).  What a laughable idiot you are.


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


No you didn't.  "it's a free country" is not an opinion on whether YOU think they made the correct choice in removing the image.

Not once has it been said or even inferred by me or *anyone* here the RNC was responsible for putting it there.   Burn your weasely strawmen.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




that is why you run around and cry faux racism, then turn around and decry the calling out of faux racism. no you are definitely not on my side.


----------



## noose4 (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> And there you have it folks...



I guess the words under the picture werent clue enough to its racist intent.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



So....you are saying that because some people are overly sensitive and call racism where there is none, pictures like in the OP will not be seen for the racism that they are.   In other words, it's the Left's fault.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 28, 2009)

Holy shit!

The picture with the caption is racist.

Anyone that can spend so much thread time defending it are assholes.


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I suspect I won't be getting an answer to my question.  

Just like earlier, mani never saw a reply to you from this gem:



manifold said:


> Wow.  I can't believe this thing is still going.
> 
> The idea that endorsing governmental authority to racially discriminate is somehow *not racism* is perhaps the dumbest, most delusional and quite frankly fucking retarded thing I've ever heard spouted here. And trust me, that's saying something.
> 
> Ironically, affirmative action is also an example of this, yet I bet you a gazillion dollars that Lonestar et al, sure DO consider that racism.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I guess it's not so much your laziness about reading.  My mistake.  It's your lack of actually comprehending what you read.  How sad for you.


----------



## noose4 (Oct 28, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> So if one of you yahoos posts a racist pic on here... and it is not caught immediately.. that makes the owners of the board racists... or if someone posts something on your FB wall, and you do not catch it, it makes you a racist
> 
> 
> 
> typical left wing bullshit



facebook has a feature where you can have approval of pictures before allowing them to post on your space so either the Republican running this myspace page either agreed with the pictures or is dumber than a bag of rocks for not enabling the approve posts before they are posted to your page feature.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...




I don't remember anyone saying the RNC put it there.  In fact, I agreed with a poster that there is a 50% chance it was put there by someone trying to make the RNC look bad.

HOWEVER, they sure took their sweet time taking it down...don't they have a regular crew of weasels to report stuff like this to the Mods like the H-Hole does?


----------



## del (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



crew of weasels would be an excellent name for a band.


----------



## amrchaos (Oct 28, 2009)

How is it a Black man eating Fried Chicken racists?

Well, this concept of racism must be tied to propaganda that racists use to seperate blacks from whites.  In the case that a Black, or African America(Should it not be "North West African-American"?? anyway) is eating food that can be "greasy" or "wet" (like in the case of melons, such as Watermelon or Canteloupe) is to cal attention to the lips of Negroids. 

 Why is this important?  One of the more distinguishable features between Negroids and Caucasioans are their physical charteristics such as their lips.  Negroids normally have more flushed or "large" lips why Caucasians are normally more mild.  

The picture is to call attention to the lips when it features a full bloodied negroid.  In the case for Obama, the pic does not show the normally flushed lips featured in KKK or other racists propaganda. Obama's lips are not as pronounced.  Thus we have a case were the propagandists that created the poster does not know the full reason why "Blacks eating Chicken" is used to seperate the population.

On the other hand, the concept that he is of mixed heritage, and normally called "Black" by American standards, the referrence to abolition of miscegenation for the sake of "American family values" (concepts of nationalism are the greatest propaganda tools for fascists and racists. Neither necessarily the same), repeal of Loving vs Virginia(the case that allowed mixed marriages) does indicate an attempt to cause rips in the identification of the president with the majority of American voters.

The technique being used is common to fascists  seeking power and racists.  Calling it either or can therefore be substantiated.  It is a racists pic.  It is Fascist propaganda.  You should be ashamed, if you are not a budding member of some Neo-nazi organtization,  not to recognize at least what I just posted.

Thank you


----------



## sitarro (Oct 28, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



What is it that I said that makes you"think" that? I don't have a problem with anyone in general, I judge individuals on an individual basis. I work directly with a very diverse group of people, mostly people completely different looking from myself, the color of someone's skin has nothing to do with their character. I know a guy from Pakistan, whose parents were missionaries from India......... both were killed by Pakistanis........ this guy has no hate what so ever, that I can see, in his heart as conflicted as he is. I know black men who were born in the ghetto, had everything against them becoming successful but didn't allow themselves to blame anyone or anything, they worked hard, educated themselves and are now doing well with their lives. They don't see color, they see character and have very little time to waste on those without any. These guys just happen to be conservative in their political views, they too dislike what they see when they look at the circus that is Barrack Hussein Obama, they don't like the total lack of character they see.

I have had plenty of very open conversations with the people I work with, I discuss with them the type of people that I see here on this board, they almost universally say that they dislike the pathetic white guilt clowns that walk around on egg shells accusing everyone else of racism. They really aren't interested in your "help", they pity your lack of balls. Most don't want your lack of understanding of who they are, they think you are all a joke.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

amrchaos said:


> How is it a Black man eating Fried Chicken racists?
> 
> Well, this concept of racism must be tied to propaganda that racists use to seperate blacks from whites.  In the case that a Black, or African America(Should it not be "North West African-American"?? anyway) is eating food that can be "greasy" or "wet" (like in the case of melons, such as Watermelon or Canteloupe) is to cal attention to the lips of Negroids.
> 
> ...


I continue to be amazed that someone would be so intentionally blind to the writing under the picture....why?   Because they want to pretend they don't see it, that's why.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

sitarro said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



You talk politics and this board at work....of course you do.


----------



## sitarro (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...




You don't? I'm also not afraid to discuss the politics of race with the people at work, I'm sure you have never discussed anything with a black person, probably don't know any. I guarantee that they laugh at your white ass behind your back.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

sitarro said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



No I don't.  It's inappropriate in the workspace...especially since I am in a position of authority.



> I'm also not afraid to discuss the politics of race with the people at work,



It's not a question of afraid, it's a question of appropriateness.



> I'm sure you have never discussed anything with a black person, probably don't know any. I guarantee that they laugh at your white ass behind your back.




You too?   The second person on this thread who says that I don't know any black people.   When you get some time...read this post:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1655314-post158.html

I don't really like having to repeat myself.


----------



## manifold (Oct 28, 2009)

How does every black joke start?

With a sweeping look around and over both shoulders.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

manifold said:


> How does every black joke start?
> 
> With a sweeping look around and over both shoulders.



That's how I start my Polish jokes.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



RNC keeps racist pics on Facebook for nearly a week 

Yea I think it's been inferred. 

I've already told you I had no opinion on their actions one way or the other. They are free to post it and they're free to remove it. Personally I wouldn't have put it up in the first place.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



If you're addressing me, what question did I fail to answer? And as for Manifold, I didn't see the need to respond to anything  that was stated.


----------



## REVxERIK (Oct 28, 2009)

why are there arguments against whether or not fried chicken is racist?! the text under it is what is the racist part.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 28, 2009)

Bottom line is, I don't see the image alone as racist, repealing Loving v Virginia isn't the issue, miscegenation is and that's debatable on whether it's racist or not. I believe if people like L.K.Eder wishes to be a racist then they have every right to be that way. I believe you can hate or love anyone or group you choose for whatever reason you choose, political correctness be damned. Fact is whites and blacks rarely engage in interracial marriages, instead they choose to stay within their own race and to call all those people racist is just plain dumb.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Oct 28, 2009)

Boy the Hopey Changey Loons are treating this non-story like the Muslims Loons did with that Danish cartoon thing. When are they going to figure out that Race-Baiting is just so tired & stale at this point. This non-story just isn't gaining any traction for the Hopey Changey Loons and i sense a bit of desperation on their part at this point. Kind of sad and pathetic no?


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ... *miscegenation is and that's debatable on whether it's racist or not.* ...



Mani said it best, and I fully agree:

"The idea that endorsing governmental authority to racially discriminate is somehow *not racism* is perhaps the dumbest, most delusional and quite frankly fucking retarded thing I've ever heard spouted here. And trust me, that's saying something"


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > How does every black joke start?
> ...


 
Furniture or shoe?


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Oct 28, 2009)

Why don't you hysterical Hopey Changey Loons just issue a Fatwa like the Muslim Loons did with those Danish cartoon guys? Seriously,this a non-story no matter how much tired Race-Baiting you keep spewing.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

REVxERIK said:


> why are there arguments against whether or not fried chicken is racist?! the text under it is what is the racist part.



Duh.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Boy the Hopey Changey Loons are treating this non-story like the Muslims Loons did with that Danish cartoon thing. When are they going to figure out that Race-Baiting is just so tired & stale at this point. This non-story just isn't gaining any traction for the Hopey Changey Loons and i sense a bit of desperation on their part at this point. Kind of sad and pathetic no?



Or like the Move-On thing.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Why don't you hysterical Hopey Changey Loons just issue a Fatwa like the Muslim Loons did with those Danish cartoon guys? Seriously,this a non-story no matter how much tired Race-Baiting you keep spewing.



Or like the Republicans did on the Move-On thing.



But, why would we want to behave like far right religious loonies do?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you hysterical Hopey Changey Loons just issue a Fatwa like the Muslim Loons did with those Danish cartoon guys? Seriously,this a non-story no matter how much tired Race-Baiting you keep spewing.
> ...


What exactly did MoveOn's vile rhetoric 'Betrayus' have to do with religion?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



Good Lord!   Do try to keep up!   I am referring to the Danish cartoon thing.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Oct 28, 2009)

So why don't you Hopey Changey Loons just issue your Fatwa and get it over with? All this Race-Baiting whining is just soo boooring at this point. Geez!


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

LibocalypseNow said:


> So why don't you Hopey Changey Loons just issue your Fatwa and get it over with? All this Race-Baiting whining is just soo boooring at this point. Geez!



Isn't that what far right religious loonies do?   Tell the rest of us what we are allowed to do and not do?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Let's see, you mention the MoveOn thing, and most of us think of the vile Betrayus rhetoric.  Your short term memory issues must be quite the handicap in real life, too.  Perhaps that is the reason for your lack of character.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Bottom line is, I don't see the image alone as racist, repealing Loving v Virginia isn't the issue, miscegenation is and that's debatable on whether it's racist or not. *I believe if people like L.K.Eder wishes to be a racist then they have every right to be that way.* I believe you can hate or love anyone or group you choose for whatever reason you choose, political correctness be damned. Fact is whites and blacks rarely engage in interracial marriages, instead they choose to stay within their own race and to call all those people racist is just plain dumb.



don't worry, whatever happens i will support your endeavor of posting mind numbingly stupid things and thereby exposing your shortcomings in logic, knowledge, consistency and basic body hygiene. it entertains me.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



ah, once again you cannot follow but cannot refrain from displaying it. sweet. insults come in handy then, hahaha


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 28, 2009)

Is the picture racist?  No.  Add the caption below the picture.  Yes it is, it is racist.  The caption takes you back to a place in time where blacks eating chicken was a racist symbol.  Not to mention the caption itself.  I ask that conservatives on this board join me in condeming this inclusion on the RNC website.  It will give credibility where both sides need it desperately.

Better focus:  Who put it there?  Why did it take so long to correct the problem?


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Pretty damn hilarious.  Dog face castigates Bod for not reading - then can't even follow the freakin thread. _ Betrayus_ had nothing to do with the Move-on user generated ad *mentioned a number of times* here:


http://www.usmessageboard.com/1654587-post42.html



> It wasn't that long ago the RNC railed into MoveOn.org because they had "political hate speech" in their user-generated content, that being a contest in which posters submitted an ad.
> Gillespie, the RNC chair denounced it roundly. All the talkies and barkers high and low screamed. It was offensive, but it certainly wasn't the DNC doing it, in fact, as I recall it was denounced by most of the dem players, including DNC chair at the time.
> 
> It was a big story.
> ...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/1654779-post90.html



> They were left there for 6 days.
> 
> The RNC had a cow when Moveon.org did not remove offensive user generated content from their site, as well as remarks from other talkers and GOP spokescritters about KOS, and other dem related sites.
> 
> ...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/1657005-post207.html



> *Now, as we all know*, MoveOn.org held a user submission contest several years ago where someone uploaded a video comparing Bush to Hitler. It was taken down after about 30 minutes, but is still a part of conservative lore to this day as something MoveOn ran.
> 
> So...why does the RNC a.) oppose interracial marriage, b.) believe in the chicken-eating stereotype of black Americans and c.) think you can "repeal" a Supreme Court decision?





> insults come in handy then



Insults are her stock and trade. Everybody has to have _something_, I suppose.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


And, your 'quality' of input is usually focused on your object of obsession at the moment.  You are quite unstable and quite disturbed.  I'm surprised the institution where you surely must reside allows you internet access.  Kathaksung does get his access, so it's highly possible your institution gives it to you, as well.


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

saveliberty said:


> Is the picture racist?  No.  Add the caption below the picture.  Yes it is, it is racist.  The caption takes you back to a place in time where blacks eating chicken was a racist symbol.  Not to mention the caption itself.  I ask that conservatives on this board join me in condeming this inclusion on the RNC website.  It will give credibility where both sides need it desperately.
> 
> Better focus:  Who put it there?  Why did it take so long to correct the problem?


 A voice of reason.  Well said.


To date, there have been few conservatives who have condemned the image.  A few can't even see the racism.  Others just want to make excuses. One here even calls bringing attention to it 'race baiting' and flings around the word Fatwah, like much monkey poo. Another blames miscegenation for the existence  of Obama and his mom, who "screwed a stinky African."

It's been quite a revealing thread, indeed.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



the good thing with you is that seem to forget rather fast.

soon you will run around again and chastise other posters for imagined non sequiturs, call people racist for saying token and complain about inaccurate or irrelevant posts, that you don't get.


----------



## manifold (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> the good thing with you is that seem to forget rather fast.
> 
> soon you will run around again and chastise other posters for imagined non sequiturs, call people racist for saying token and complain about inaccurate or irrelevant posts, that you don't get.




Hey go easy on quasimodo. she's shenshitive.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

manifold said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > the good thing with you is that seem to forget rather fast.
> ...



also wicked shmaat. and i am going easy.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 28, 2009)

everytime liberals see a black guy eating chicken their racist tendencies come out, then they try to assuage their guilt by shifting the blame onto others.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 28, 2009)

Fatality said:


> everytime liberals see a black guy eating chicken their racist tendencies come out, then they try to assuage their guilt by shifting the blame onto others.



Do you think the picture's caption was racist, racist?

Simple yes or no will suffice.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Fatality said:


> everytime liberals see a black guy eating chicken their racist tendencies come out, then they try to assuage their guilt by shifting the blame onto others.


this is the case in bizarro universe


----------



## guitfnky (Oct 28, 2009)

you have to ask yourself, how is it that a person could look at that picture/caption and NOT think it is racist.  it's actually pretty simple.  here's how:

1) look at the picture (this is the easiest part).
2) read the caption (this at least requires some degree of literacy).
3) see a big word, and ignore it (in this particular case, the caption then magically changes to "Is a crime against American values - Repeal Loving v. Virginia").
3½)  see a reference to a Supreme Court case you know nothing about.  Ignore this as well.
4) after revising the caption in your mind in step 3-3½ (thus warping reality to your fiercely determined will), you truthfully state that there is nothing racist about this picture/caption.

to be fair, that's not the way most reasonable people would tackle this question, so I'll demonstrate how that works here as well:

1) look at the picture (this is the easiest part).
2) read the caption (this at least requires some degree of literacy).
3) see a big word, and realize that you don't understand what it means (miscegenation is the mixing of racial groups - *NOTE: this general definition took less than 10 seconds to find using a quick Google search*).
3½)  incorporate the meaning of the previously mentioned "big word" into the rest of the caption to gain an understanding of what is being said (in this particular case, the caption then magically changes to "The mixing of racial groups is a crime against American values - Repeal Loving v. Virginia").
3¾)  *OPTIONAL STEP*  at this point, you already have enough information to make a valid determination as to the racial intent of the picture, so you can move on to step 4 if you like.  if you prefer to be really thorough though, you could look up the Loving v. Virginia case as well (where you would find that this is the case that ended all race-based marriage restrictions in this country)
4) after revising the caption in your mind in step 3-3¾ (thus coming to an understanding of the reality of the matter), you truthfully come to the conclusion that this picture, and it's corresponding caption are, in fact, reallyfuckingracist.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I was spot on, wasn't I?    I can tell by your reaction.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > everytime liberals see a black guy eating chicken their racist tendencies come out, then they try to assuage their guilt by shifting the blame onto others.
> ...



you should really join the rest of us here in the real world instead of hating black men who eat chicken.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 28, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > everytime liberals see a black guy eating chicken their racist tendencies come out, then they try to assuage their guilt by shifting the blame onto others.
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/1658814-post308.html


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 28, 2009)

Fatality said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



It's the caption that makes it blatantly racist, racist.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...




And, for god's sake, don't anybody bring up the term "scalp"!!!!!!!!!!!!!



(sorry, inside joke)


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 28, 2009)

Fatality said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



Once again notice that the racist refuses to acknowledge the blatant racism in the caption that accompanies the pic which by itself would have been benign.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...




What a HOOT!    Si Modo just neg repped me again....this time for "not reading the thread"!


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You'd guess not, but don't let that stop you from making more of a fool of yourself.  It's sad that you are not even aware of your comprehension issues.  I am sure they have remedial reading course somewhere.  I know community colleges have them, but I suspect that that remedial curriculum would be too advanced for you.  You _may_ be able to work up to a community college, though.  It's a goal.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



then she will soon accuse you of whining, which is very funny as i consider those kind of neg reps whining.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Yes, I did.  I expect those who want to be taken seriously to actually read the thread in which they participate.  But, I know having expectations for the challenged is unreasonable.

Oh, and whine about it here, vacuous moron.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Now now....don't let that old Reflection bug get in the way of you actually communicating with us adults.   How many times on this thread alone have you NOT gotten what a post was about?   How many times have you jumped onto other threads and NOT gotten what was being talked about?

Remember, the first step is to realize YOU'VE got the problem.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Hey, why don't you neg rep me again...and try to spell ALL the words right.  'kay?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Too bad, butch.  You got called out for not reading several times then you got called out for not even comprehending simple English.  I'm pretty sure that I used no words with more than three syllables.  I'll try limiting it to two next time I respond to you.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Still whining, eh?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



hilarious.

si modo thinks she is the front runner in the race because she sees no one in front of her, but the real reason is all other racers are about to lap her for the 2nd 3rd or 5th time.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ4B7G8Rw3Q]YouTube - Dave Chappelle Chicken[/ame]


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I'm quite sure that you are an embarrassment to most Germans.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





A very apt image, my friend.


----------



## guitfnky (Oct 28, 2009)

aww, man!  here I was, writing out this witty response, and when I post it, someone posts again and flips it to the next page.  outta sight, outta mind, haha!


----------



## Againsheila (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> By Daniel Tencer
> Monday, October 26th, 2009 -- 11:15 am
> Share on Facebook Stumble This!
> 
> ...



Question:  If you're not a republican, why do you care what they put on their website?

I'm on facebook everyday and I never saw that photo.  Haven't bothered to check the republican or the democratic websites....if I did, I sure wouldn't raise a row about them, let's face it, they are the two most corrupt parties in the history of our nation and as long as they are in power, our country will continue it's downward spiral.  Better to just ignore both the parties.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


It's amazing to watch the remarkable combination of stupidity _and_ mental instability Eder, the butch, and paperweight demonstrate.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



ja ja, but they don't see me post here. here you take the embarrassment to a whole new level, which is quite the feat considering the hunting grounds here. you offer the perfect melange of pompous self-righteousness, feigned aloofness, phony outrage, projection, concern trolling, lack of knowledge all topped with a vain, pissy attitude that makes you a perfect target for an internet jerk like me.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...




Good to see you like to use slurs towards lesbians.  

Weren't you whining about a k street whore getting called a k street whore yesterday?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


I understand.  That is your speed as well as the speed of the butch and paperweight.  I never knew folks who have not an ounce of integrity really do walk the planet.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



oy vey, i detect phony outrage.

attacking sexuality and nationality of posters who bitch-slap your obtuse alligator mouth is a sure sign of integrity.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


And _you_ were defending the use of whore.  I'm more interested in women's rights, anyway.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Save this image and post it the next time you are tempted to type something.  It will tax you less, but still communicate the same message you try to deliver.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I sure was.  And if you want to call bode "butch" I'm sure she can take it.  I just found the irony too rich not to point it out.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



cool pic. second time you posted it to me. you are such a boring toy. i think you are about to break.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


Irony?  Nah.  As I said, I am more interested in women's rights.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



 ... and taking the word "******" back.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


Are you drunk or just babbling on about something again?


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Sober as a judge.  

If I were you, I would want to forget about that too.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


Oh, babbling again, then.  Perhaps you could actually go to the thread where that was discussed and babble on about it there.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Already did.  And you know it.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


Look, Article15.  You brought up another thread's topic here.  If you want to discuss it, go to the thread where it is discussed.  Otherwise you're just babbling.  It's not a complex concept.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I brought up the other threads topic because in that other thread you were clutching your pearls at a woman being called a K Street whore and making the (il)logical leap that since that's ok then so should "K Street ******" yet here you are calling lesbians "the butch."

If you don't like getting called out on your inconsistencies then stop being inconsistent.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


There is nothing inconsistent about my interest in women's rights.  The irony is a your defending the use of 'whore' toward a woman then pretending any interest in women's rights in this thread.

And, obviously the concept of threads is actually too complex for you.  How sad.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I'm sure there's nothing inconsistent about your women's rights views just inconsistency in what groups it's ok to use slurs against.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



does your interest in women's right include the rights of homosexual women who disagree with you?

would you say that the use of 'butch' is promoting the denigration of a group of women?


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Ouch

Heh ... I didn't even think about that ....


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


Yup, I think you are right.  Those who haven't an ounce of integrity, character, or even brains, regardless of whatever else they are and who are too stupid to even realize it yet go on and on and on, get my unqualified disdain.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



We already know you're a self loather, Si, no need to point out the obvious.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


Are you sure you are not drunk?  You're not making much sense, but rarely do you.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Are you sure you are not drunk?  You're not making much sense, *but rarely do you*.



I'd like to see who you think makes sense on here considering the fact that Art is one of the few on here who always makes sense to me.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



he just lapped you again. that was the breeze you felt, that and the point as usual going over your head. but maybe the breeze is constant and that is why you don't feel anything unusual.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


You forgot to post that image I gave you.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure you are not drunk?  You're not making much sense, *but rarely do you*.
> ...


He's funny, for sure.  Perhaps he should stay away from areas where logic is required until he develops that skill a bit more.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




the lame one? sorry, lame is your métier. but why don't you post it again, it works wonders deflecting from your self-inflicted wounds.


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


It's quite obvious.  Her insult-littered posts, with little other content besides her own obvious projections speak for themselves.  That and her rampant cognitive dissonance when she_ does_ manage a rare non-insulting cogent thought. 

She seems completely unaware of how much about herself she reveals with each post.


----------



## ihopehefails (Oct 28, 2009)

I expect more of this crap as Obama poll numbers keep going down because I can't figure out how a man eating chicken is racist.   I know its a racial stereotype and all but are all picture of him  eating chicken racist because I'm trying to figure out how we distinguish between pictures of him eating chicken are racist and which ones are not.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Ah, the institution has let you onto their terminal again.  Your instability used to be disturbing, but now I have no qualms highlighting it.

By the way, when are you going to actually keep your word an keep me on ignore?  You've announced it at least three times.  Do try to at least keep your word.  But, I understand that your obsessions are controlling you.  Quite fascinating to watch, really.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 28, 2009)

ihopehefails said:


> I expect more of this crap as Obama poll numbers keep going down because I can't figure out how a man eating chicken is racist.   I know its a racial stereotype and all but are all picture of him  eating chicken racist because I'm trying to figure out how we distinguish between pictures of him eating chicken are racist and which ones are not.



Read the caption under the pic and get back to us.  Mmmmkay?


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

ihopehefails said:


> I expect more of this crap as Obama poll numbers keep going down because I can't figure out how a man eating chicken is racist.   I know its a racial stereotype and all but are all picture of him  eating chicken racist because I'm trying to figure out how we distinguish between pictures of him eating chicken are racist and which ones are not.


This post was trucked over by the the voluminous posts.

It was a good one. See if this might help 
(and kudos & welcome to our new member guitfnky) :::



guitfnky said:


> you have to ask yourself, how is it that a person could look at that picture/caption and NOT think it is racist. it's actually pretty simple. here's how:
> 
> 1) look at the picture (this is the easiest part).
> 2) read the caption (this at least requires some degree of literacy).
> ...


----------



## Misty (Oct 28, 2009)

It would not surprise me if a democrat made that and put it on the rnc website

who is the racist then?


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm responding to Article15, you fuckwit. 

Who, by the way has been creaming you.  Your posts are seen when quoted. 
I do so love to watch arrogant, condescending, vapid insult trolls get a good public hammering. 

lol.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

Misty said:


> It would not surprise me if a democrat made that and put it on the rnc website
> 
> who is the racist then?


Yup.  It could be the case.  And not just as racist, but one who models him/herself after an idea of Manson's.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> I'm responding to Article15, you fuckwit.
> 
> Who, by the way has been creaming you.  I do love to watch arrogant, condescending, vapid insult trolls get a good public hammering.
> 
> lol.


I see you have yet to keep your word.  Put me on ignore or not; it matters not to me.  However, your showing off your lack of integrity is fascinating to watch.  You have no redeeming qualities at all and you have no shame in demonstrating that.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 28, 2009)

Why the hell has this thread been going on for 25 pages?

Was the picture itself a bit racist? Yes.

Was the caption under the picture racist? Definitely.

Does the caption make the picture definitely racist? Yes

There you go, thread /over/. 

P.S: Anyone who agrees with that caption is a racist. And no matter how much you cry about such a thing will change it Lonestar.


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

Misty said:


> It would not surprise me if a democrat made that and put it on the rnc website
> 
> who is the racist then?


Over 300 posts, and besides being mentioned in the OP that yes,  it _could_ have been a troll, and only a few dozen times here by others on top of that...

You think maybe that _might_ have already  been mentioned?

Now to the question asked up front and throughout:  Why did the RNC mod of that site keep the image up for nearly a week?

(Oh yeah, it's in the title too.)


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > It would not surprise me if a democrat made that and put it on the rnc website
> ...


It's a Democratic mod?  I think you have your answer, then.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Believe me, you're not that important. Backing down, are you???


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

Rinata said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Backing down from what? Try just a touch of observation skills.  Just a dab'll do ya, then you won't look like such a fool.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 28, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Oh my, Dave just got his ass kicked. Responded just like an 8 year old.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Ah...here we go.   Care to explain what my sexual orientation has to do with any of this?   Hitting on me?

No thanks.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




I take it you don't have a mirror in your house then.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


The 'I'm not, you are' argument is just your speed.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!    Riiiiiight.....


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



It's that persistant wind tunnel effect.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

ihopehefails said:


> I expect more of this crap as Obama poll numbers keep going down because I can't figure out how a man eating chicken is racist.   I know its a racial stereotype and all but are all picture of him  eating chicken racist because I'm trying to figure out how we distinguish between pictures of him eating chicken are racist and which ones are not.



Isn't it fascinating how they keep going on about the picture...as if the words weren't there at all.


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


Cognitive dissonance is a terrible affliction.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



And so promptly too.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


LOL.  Passive-aggressiveness is for cowards.  No surprise on your front.  You have no redeeming character qualities nor any intellectual talent (and the latter is quite the understatement).


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...




A Democratic Mod on the RNC Facebook page.



You've outdone yourself on that one.  Even the Russian judge gives you a 10.0.


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...




She's on a mission....aiming for her next rep point to make it to 4000 posts, up up and away!  

*Nearly 80 posts per day, every day for almost 2 months.* 

Is there a better definition of No Life? lol.

When you live inside the bubble, the bubble is all you see.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Oooooooo!   She used big words.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


I realize that you fancy yourself as having a dick to swing, but one would think you would actually have a set of balls to go with that.  Cowards avoid direct confrontation, though.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

paperview said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Wow!



> Is there a better definition of No Life? lol.
> 
> When you live inside the bubble, the bubble is all you see.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...




My gods, you ARE hitting on me!


Red Light!   Inappropriate.   Please take your desire elsewhere.   

Not.  Interested,


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

LMAO!  The non-thinkers are into congratulating themselves in their own non-thinking and insanity.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> LMAO!  The non-thinkers are into congratulating themselves in their own non-thinking and insanity.



Well, if popcorn is all you eat when you are celebrating...I think I see part of your intellectual deficiency problem...poor nutrition.


BTW...stay away from that lead paint too.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!  The non-thinkers are into congratulating themselves in their own non-thinking and insanity.
> ...


Well, that's quite sad in it's complete lack cleverness.  You can piss a lot higher than that.

But, I'll go back to watching your and the other non-thinkers' show.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




And "celebrate", right?


----------



## guitfnky (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks for the kind welcome a few pages back, paperview!

and to those who are _still_ trying to maintain that that picture/caption is not racist, and doing so by trying to engage in some sort of pointless internet pissing contest, well, you're still wrong.  period.  if you'd actually bother to dust off your reading comprehension skills, and calm down long enough to take more than a passing interest in this place I affectionately like to call "reality", you'd see that there really isn't even any gray area on this one.  it's racist, and if you don't see that, you're either ignorant, or dumb.  now, I don't know about you, but I'd rather be dumb any day, because if you're dumb, at least you've got an excuse.

and I'll leave it there, in case you want to toss some super-useful insults my way as well.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, this is *really* racist! Was *this* on the site?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd be *really* angry if this got posted:


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 28, 2009)

I've found racism in places I wouldn't have expected:


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 28, 2009)

What was on the site was the referance to a miscagenation decision. It was obviously racist, and created an atmosphere that indicated that the picture above it was indeed racist. 

The fact that you defend this is indictutive of your own bigoted frame of mind.


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

*What are your thoughts on the miscegenation content Mad (cough) Scientist?*


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Wow, this is *really* racist! Was *this* on the site?


By whittleydobejessuz, I think we have an RNC Facebook contender here!


----------



## concept (Oct 28, 2009)

Well I think we can chalk up this op as a failure.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 28, 2009)

I've always known that racists are uninformed, paranoid, not very wordly, and not very educated. But I am realizing there is something I missed. Stupidity and immaturity!!!

The posts in this thread are so childish and just plain stupid!!! It's unbelievable that such adults exist.


----------



## paperview (Oct 28, 2009)

concept said:


> Well I think we can chalk up this op as a failure.


Tell me your reasons for thinking such...


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 28, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> What was on the site was the referance to a miscagenation decision. It was obviously racist, and created an atmosphere that indicated that the picture above it was indeed racist.
> 
> The fact that you defend this is indictutive of your own bigoted frame of mind.


Well then you're not gonna like this one either:






But I made it *smaller* so it's *less* racist.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 28, 2009)

concept said:


> Well I think we can chalk up this op as a failure.



No way...

This is truly fauxtrageous...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> LMAO!  The non-thinkers are into congratulating themselves in their own non-thinking and insanity.



you are a badly drawn comic character. seriously, ask yourself why you always find yourself on the losing end of a pissing match, it might have to do with your charming personality, your attitude, your lack of social skills and ability to see yourself for what you are. it is time to confront your inner moron.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

two gifs showing a funny (debatable) stereotype of blacks.

now imagine the words "kill this ******" integrated in the gif. maybe then the racist context can be understood.

i use "kill this ******" because a lot of concerned citizens seem to have a problem understanding the word miscegenation, which apparently is a crime against american values.


----------



## guitfnky (Oct 28, 2009)

just so we're all absolutely clear here, some of you would actually say that the attachment to this post is in no way racist, correct?

because this is _exactly analogous_ to the picture/caption in question that some of you are defending.  exactly.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!  The non-thinkers are into congratulating themselves in their own non-thinking and insanity.
> ...


Have a drink.  You need one after making both your brain cells work at the same time. 







But, props to you for applying yourself and giving it all you've got.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



ah, took a break from trying to find "non sequiturs" to post this picture for me. that is so sweet.  seen any real straw men recently, or had an original thought? no? still the phony obnoxious bat? yep. fick dich, which is german and means fuck you. i included that because you have problems getting it. so i explained it for you. don't eat the yellow snow.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


LMAO!  I see those two cells can only serve you for a minute or two.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



i bet you aren't really laughing your ass off. it was a rough day for you on USMB, got hit from all sides because you are such an obnoxious little person. change your attitude, and maybe you won't have to lash out like a wounded weasel so much, would also cut down on the chocolate eating and crying yourself to sleep every other night.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 28, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Actually, I am laughing quite a bit.  I usually do when dealing with you, as you as you have more assclown qualities than the butch and paperweight.  They are more fascinating in their insanity, though.


----------



## Maple (Oct 28, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I love fried Chicken, especially Kentucky Fried, and you know what I beleive there are pictures of me eating it. Does that make me a racist?? I guess I don't know what fried chicken has to do with racism.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 28, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



just keep telling yourself that:

"i am number one, i am number one, posters who disagree with me use straw men and non sequiturs, are stupid morons, racists and dishonest."

in reality however you are so remarkably retarded that you would probably somehow accomplish to actually get bronze in a 2-way competition and be proud and vocal about it.


----------



## paperview (Oct 29, 2009)

Maple said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Miscegenation: Jes one of them fancy words for layin the grease down happy-like with good ole Colonel Sanders.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 29, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


How is calling someone butch furthering women's rights?


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow ... just wow ... 



... the race card again.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Wow ... just wow ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... the race card again.



The race card?

How about commentary on some blatant racism?


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 29, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Wow ... just wow ...
> ...



Sorry, but someone disagreeing with something and puts up a pic or some such thing does not worry me, racist or not, that's their opinion and freedom of speech, which they are entitled to just as much as the opponents. So most of it is not commentary, it's whining. Now if they called for illegal lynching of people who are of a specific appearance, lifestyle, etc. then I'd see a reason to be upset.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 29, 2009)

The beauty of freedom of speech is that is swings both ways.  There's no whining in calling out blatant racism where it exists (especially if it's on something a major political party operates) and then pounding on the few fools who are dumb enough to actually try to justify it.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 29, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> The beauty of freedom of speech is that is swings both ways.  There's no whining in calling out blatant racism where it exists (especially if it's on something a major political party operates) and then pounding on the few fools who are dumb enough to actually try to justify it.



'Tis true ...  I find fault in them removing the pics though ... unless that site has a specific rule about such images then they would have had no choice. The article said it wasn't posted by the admins, so no matter how it winds up to, they are not at fault for posting it.

Though ... it is still whining ... protesting something to one person, is whining to another.


----------



## guitfnky (Oct 29, 2009)

this is only my second day on this website and I'm already having difficulty wrapping my head around the amount of stupidity and ignorance I'm seeing.  I just hope it's not like this in most of the other threads as well.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 29, 2009)

guitfnky said:


> this is only my second day on this website and I'm already having difficulty wrapping my head around the amount of stupidity and ignorance I'm seeing.  I just hope it's not like this in most of the other threads as well.



lol ... this is a pretty open political board so expect to come across some serious stupidity.

Just put on your waders before you come in.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 29, 2009)

guitfnky said:


> this is only my second day on this website and I'm already having difficulty wrapping my head around the amount of stupidity and ignorance I'm seeing.  I just hope it's not like this in most of the other threads as well.



Luckily freedom of speech allows you to voice your opinion as well ... huh?


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > The beauty of freedom of speech is that is swings both ways.  There's no whining in calling out blatant racism where it exists (especially if it's on something a major political party operates) and then pounding on the few fools who are dumb enough to actually try to justify it.
> ...



This is what I like about you, KK ... you can find a way to disagree with anything like the RNC taking this pic down, for example.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 29, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Purtty much.  I love debating, I live off logical opposition.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 29, 2009)

KK, you wouldn't know logical if it bit you in the ass.

That said, I think the RNC should be proud and put that picture and caption on its front page.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 29, 2009)

Ravi said:


> KK, you wouldn't know logical if it bit you in the ass.
> 
> That said, I think the RNC should be proud and put that picture and caption on its front page.



 Ravi, you still suck at flaming.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > KK, you wouldn't know logical if it bit you in the ass.
> ...


Well...I do tend to go easy on you, don't want to make you cry again.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 29, 2009)

Ravi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


----------



## Ravi (Oct 29, 2009)

I still have your pics on ignore.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 29, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I still have your pics on ignore.



Sucks to be you then.


----------



## sitarro (Oct 29, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> guitfnky said:
> 
> 
> > this is only my second day on this website and I'm already having difficulty wrapping my head around the amount of stupidity and ignorance I'm seeing.  I just hope it's not like this in most of the other threads as well.
> ...



No shit, look at the stupid fucking avatar of yours sports fan boy........... seriously pathetic. More neg reps from the sports fag? Bring it on child!


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 29, 2009)

sitarro said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > guitfnky said:
> ...



Do you really think that line of attack is going to work on me?  

I'm very open about my love for my teams.

But since you made the request ....


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 29, 2009)

Why are racists so damn incompetent?  You're doing it wrong.



> Hi, you have received 25 reputation points from sitarro.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## sitarro (Oct 29, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



It really bothers you that I actually know black people and even have some as friends doesn't it sporty boy? Go stalk a team kid.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm guessing shittaro was the kid who was picked last in gym class.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 29, 2009)

sitarro said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



You aren't living in reality, dude.  

I don't know who you know or who your friends are.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 29, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> I'm guessing shittaro was the kid who was picked last in gym class.



 Gym class? What's that?


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing shittaro was the kid who was picked last in gym class.
> ...



Well it used to be a place where you could have fun and take out some aggression but from what I understand it's been diluted to arm circles and walking around the track.

Can't play dodgeball.  We don't want people like sitarro's feelings to get hurt and end up turning into sociopaths.  Oh, wait ....


----------



## sitarro (Oct 29, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Are you wearing your celtics uniform now fan boy? After all, that's what you clowns do as soon as your other team blows it, you take that little uniform off and put on the other......... that's just so adorable, if you're 2 years old.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 29, 2009)

sitarro said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Nope, I'm wearing my trusty Red Sox hoodie that I wore all through the 2007 playoffs.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 29, 2009)

Si modo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




Is that what you drink with your popcorn while "celebrating"?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 29, 2009)

Maple said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




I think I get it now.  They keep commenting on the picture and only the picture because they CAN'T READ the caption.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 29, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



It does...the same way that picture/caption advances the cause of civil rights.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > The beauty of freedom of speech is that is swings both ways.  There's no whining in calling out blatant racism where it exists (especially if it's on something a major political party operates) and then pounding on the few fools who are dumb enough to actually try to justify it.
> ...



There ya go.


----------



## paperview (Oct 29, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I'm becoming convinced some of these moonbats who only refer to the chicken really don't even know what miscegenation means.

It is 5 syllables after all.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Maple said:
> ...




You could be correct.  And they're too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 29, 2009)

bodecea said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



The worse part is they didn't even have to, it's right there in the OP.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 29, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...




So sad.


----------



## paperview (Oct 29, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Why read something when you can just look at the pictures?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




yeah, i like fried chicken too, am i now a racist?


----------



## sitarro (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh look, all the little libs are doing a circle jerk, you kids are just so cute! In a very sad way.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 29, 2009)

sitarro said:


> Oh look, all the little libs are doing a circle jerk, you kids are just so cute! In a very sad way.



and you are just sad.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 29, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Oh look, all the little libs are doing a circle jerk, you kids are just so cute! In a very sad way.
> ...



Hey leave sitarro alone!  He's not racist, he has a black dude in his avatar!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2009)

No facebook account for me, so I have a few questions.

1.  Is there an apology on the RNC page?
2.  Is the RNC investigating?

We have a web presence at my place of employment.  Often an error can occur and go unnoticed for quite some time.  Many times it can occur because we have a third party that helps download information.

I am really disappointed with the reactions to this story.  Conservatives and Republicans should have immediately condemned the incident.  Instead we get feined lack of understanding and denial.  You guys are better than that, and if you aren't, work on it.

Liberals aren't immune here either.  After relentless and pointless attacks, with little proof most times, several folks here took the opportunity to watch you go ballistic on a relatively small corner of the political world.  The actions of one person, who does not represent the group as a whole.  That is what we have here.

We are a mini version of the US political environment.  Note the quick move to name calling and insults for page after ignorant page.  Are you surprised Dems and Reps can't get anything done?  Grow up and take reponsibility for your posts, then hold your representatives up to the same standard in working for the greatest nation and its people.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 29, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



shit, he is off the hook, as are you.

i am still up shit creek.


----------



## paperview (Oct 29, 2009)

sitarro said:


> Oh look, all the little libs are doing a circle jerk, you kids are just so cute! In a very sad way.


Good idea!  Let's change the subject....maybe you can tell us a little more about how that terrible miscegenation caused Obama's loose mother to cross breed with a "stinky African" creating the nightmare halfrican anarchist who now resides in that very White House.

You last soliloquy was a real hoot.  Maybe you can give us more.

Go head...


----------



## Maple (Oct 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Maple said:
> ...




We know full well what it means, interacial marriage, but my question to you is, do you know who posted that? Because I know alot and I mean many black people who do not approve of interacial marriages, in fact, I know more black people who don't than white people who don't.

I love chicken, Kentucky fried, Poppi's, original, spicy and extra crispy. In fact, I know of NO one who does not love fried chicken, be they black, be they white, be they asian, be they hispanic, be they purple, orange or green. People everywhere, everyday eat FRIED CHICKEN. Do you guys not have anything better to do?????????? Get a life.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 29, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



No, no .. I'm still the racist.  I have the black guy in my avatar because I want to fuck basketball players or something or other.


----------



## paperview (Oct 29, 2009)

Maple said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Do you think _not approving of it_ and wanting the force of Government to return to days when they institutionalized racism are one and the same Maple?


----------



## Maple (Oct 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> By Daniel Tencer
> Monday, October 26th, 2009 -- 11:15 am
> Share on Facebook Stumble This!
> 
> ...



Racism is necessary in our capitalistic system. To subject ourselves to the the socialist ideal of equality will surely destroy the American way of life. As a black man, racism has served as a great inspiration for me to work harder. God bless the Republican Party and God bless America."

It was impossible to tell whether the writer was being sincere, or acting as a "troll" pretending to be a black man in favor of racism

Hey you liberals, as I posted earlier, the poster could very well be black, many of them do not like interacial marriages. Many black women who see black men marry white women see this as an insult to their race and they take it personally.

In a very incidious manner, you libs continually put yourselves above the black race, by assuming that this has to be a white person. Never considering that a black person would not want to hook up with a white person, because you think deep, deep down inside that blank empty brain of yours that you as a white person are better than they are. You libs are the TRUE undeniable racists in this country and it's high time you changed your ways.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 29, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



ain't that The Truth?

there seems to be an escape route for you, if you like fried chicken.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 29, 2009)

Maple said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > By Daniel Tencer
> ...



maybe it was obama himself who posted that pic, huh? obama is such a racist


----------



## paperview (Oct 29, 2009)

Did you miss this question Maple?

I'll post it again, in case you did:

Do you think _not approving of it_ and wanting the force of Government to return to days when they institutionalized racism are one and the same?


----------



## Maple (Oct 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



This post was done by a blogger, an anomymous blogge, just like you are,rno I don't agree that the government should be involved at all. People fall in love everyday, white with white, white with black, black with black, hispanic with white or black or Asian. Who care, purple with green who cares?????????????????????? Because one blogger made his opinion known, and because it was on the RNC board for 5 days means not a damn thing to me, so what?  It proves absolutely nothing. Get a life and move on.

The more you accuse repubs of being racists the more you inflame the American public. I thought we would see an end to these racist charges after Barrach Obama was elected and we have seen nothing but a dramatic increase in these nonsense charges. The more you libs hop on that band wagon the more you insure that it's going to be a cold day in hell before this country elects another black person to the office of President.

No one likes being called a racist and we all like to think that we can hold the President of this country to the same standards and accountability we would a white President without being called names for doing so. 

What if Obama was eating a cheese burger? Are cheese burgers okay food with you libs??


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 29, 2009)

Maple said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Maple said:
> ...



cheeseburgers are anti-semitic.


----------



## Maple (Oct 29, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Uh- oh  I can't eat cheeseburgers or chicken now it might offend someone.


----------



## Maple (Oct 29, 2009)

Maple said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Maple said:
> ...



The more I look at that picture, it could be fried shrimp or crab legs, oh no another of my favorite foods.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 29, 2009)

Maple said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...




you are restricted to stale white bread until you get a clue.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 29, 2009)

Maple said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Maple said:
> ...



To paraphrase Penn and Teller:

If we remove everything that offends someone, there would be nothing left, but then we'd have to remove that because someone somewhere is offended by nothing.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 29, 2009)

Maple said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Or frog legs...he hates the French.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



An interesting concept....one that no one else is allowed to follow.   Just the RNC, right?


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 29, 2009)

bodecea said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Maple said:
> ...



The DNC seems to think only they can follow it as well. 

Politicians as a whole only want one thing, your money and power, to do this they appeal to people's arrogance and selfishness with stupid laws and catch phrases. In reality, the government should not be in the game of regulating morality.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2009)

DNC Uses Flag Desecration Video to Raise Funds - Political News - FOXNews.com

This seems to be of the same ilk.  What do you think?  How long before this gets taken down?  Who started it?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 29, 2009)

saveliberty said:


> DNC Uses Flag Desecration Video to Raise Funds - Political News - FOXNews.com
> 
> This seems to be of the same ilk.  What do you think?  How long before this gets taken down?  Who started it?



I don't think that's a real American flag...notice the lack of stars.    But you are certainly welcome to start a thread about it.   I'm sure you can stir up SOME outrage quite easily.   After all, it's visual and doesn't require much reading.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 29, 2009)

bodecea said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > DNC Uses Flag Desecration Video to Raise Funds - Political News - FOXNews.com
> ...



in the beginning of the vid the guy paints a flag on a wall, then smears it with slogans. the message is clear. the vid however runs too fast to read all the stuff.

Organizing for America | BarackObama.com | Health Reform Video Challenge

for me this is not even in the same ballpark as the pic in the OP of this thread.

divisive racist shit vs. smearing a symbol

but i don't get flag worshipping anyway.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2009)

Differences I see in the two events:

1.  RNC-one person acting alone.  DNC-approved by the organization.
2.  RNC-removed in five days.  DNC-Still there.
3.  RNC-disrepects a group.  DNC-disrepects patriots and military.

What is the same:

1.  Meant to support hate.
2.  The group in the wrong tries to see no wrong.
3.  Excuses.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 29, 2009)

saveliberty said:


> Differences I see in the two events:
> 
> 1.  RNC-one person acting alone.  DNC-approved by the organization.
> 2.  RNC-removed in five days.  DNC-Still there.
> ...



see that is what i don't get, but i am german, and germans have a certain history with national symbols, i see them as a net negative.

why is smearing a flag disrespecting the military?

the metaphor is clear: certain methods of opposition to health care reform and the current state of health care situation smears america symbolized by the flag, according to the vid author.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Differences I see in the two events:
> ...



The Flag-Folding Ceremony


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 29, 2009)

In the US the flag is important, because of it's history and meaning. Many countries inherited their flags ... usually from controlling regimes many centuries ago, but ours we took time to look at it, time to design it to show exactly what our country stands for. Each color, the stripes, and the stars mean something to us. It's not just a symbol of our country, but a symbol of what our country stands and exists for.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 29, 2009)

saveliberty said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



thanks, i already spent some time on that site to learn if a painting of a flag on a wall counts as a flag. what was clear, is that the flag code is violated every fucking day in american life, at the start of every football game, where a flag is displayed horizontally, when it is worn, stepped on, signed, not taken in at night, or not properly illuminated at night. not replaced when dirty or torn, thrown into the garbage instead of retired following the rules, etc.

this is selective outrage. and my question why you specially included the military after already mentioning patriots was not answered. every citizen can do the flag folding ceremony with their own flag, or am i wrong here?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 29, 2009)

saveliberty said:


> Differences I see in the two events:
> 
> 1.  RNC-one person acting alone.  DNC-approved by the organization.
> 2.  RNC-removed in five days.  DNC-Still there.
> ...



How is spray painting something that looks like 75% of an American flag on a wall disrespecting patriots and military.   I am both and have the mental capacity to see that that is NOT an American flag.   Jeesh!   Give us some credit for being smart enough to know what an American flag is, huh?


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 29, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Now that's actually accurate to a fault. I'll focus on the big one: Flag burning.

The strange thing is that you are suppose to burn it to dispose of it, yet both the burners for protest and those against them seem to have forgotten that little law.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> In the US the flag is important, because of it's history and meaning. Many countries inherited their flags ... usually from controlling regimes many centuries ago, but ours we took time to look at it, time to design it to show exactly what our country stands for. Each color, the stripes, and the stars mean something to us. It's not just a symbol of our country, but a symbol of what our country stands and exists for.



the history of the design of the stars and stripes is very similar to the stories of other flag designs, and as you said most of the time flags are adaptations of previously used ones.

case in point:







no american exceptionalism.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Multiple wrongs still don't justify these actions.  Yes, everyone is suppose to follow the flag folding procedure.  Most military personnel are patriots.  Patriots may not be military personnel however.  I think both topics on this thread are selective.  You asked why smearing the flag was an afront to the military.  I thought my source did a nice job of explaining.  Apparently you were aware of the reasons, because you mentioned reading from that site already.  It would seem to make your question disingenuous.

I am only suggesting the DNC should pull their video on the basis it demeans the flag, fosters hate which they frequently use as a reason the RNC is bad and does not raise the level of debate on health care coverage.  Further, it was produced in order to raise money for the DNC.  It was the best a contest could offer for that cause apparently.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 29, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > In the US the flag is important, because of it's history and meaning. Many countries inherited their flags ... usually from controlling regimes many centuries ago, but ours we took time to look at it, time to design it to show exactly what our country stands for. Each color, the stripes, and the stars mean something to us. It's not just a symbol of our country, but a symbol of what our country stands and exists for.
> ...



Notice I said "many", not all. I was just explaining why the flag is so important to people in our country, not trying to belittle others. 

USFlag.org: A website dedicated to the Flag of the United States of America - What do the colors of the Flag mean?
"The colors of the pales (the vertical stripes) are those used in the flag of the United States of America; White signifies purity and innocence, Red, hardiness & valour, and Blue, the color of the Chief (the broad band above the stripes) signifies vigilance, perseverance & justice."

The meanings to these colors were defined when the seal for congress was created, but: 

"The star is a symbol of the heavens and the divine goal to which man has aspired from time immemorial; the stripe is symbolic of the rays of light emanating from the sun." 

http://www.usa-flag-site.org/history.shtml

In school we get a very watered down version of this (well did when I was in school) ... but this is the summary:

"Today the flag consists of thirteen horizontal stripes, seven red alternating with 6 white. The stripes represent the original 13 colonies, the stars represent the 50 states of the Union. The colors of the flag are symbolic as well: Red symbolizes Hardiness and Valor, White symbolizes Purity and Innocence and Blue represents Vigilance, Perseverance and Justice."

After all it's changes. Our country started with nothing but the flag, it is the very first piece of our history, we are a very young country after all. Everything prior to the flag's history was actually part of England's history, not ours.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 29, 2009)

saveliberty said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



i asked why you mentioned the military after already mentioning patriots. i can understand why smearing on a flag might annoy a patriot. a disingenuous question was indeed screaming to be asked: do you think that some in the military are not patriots, that is why you had to mention them separately?

your source did not help me, that leads me to assume that you specially and unnecessarily mentioned the military to bolster up your argument and appeal to the apparently numerous "military types" on this board.

once again to me, no valid comparison, the racist pic in the OP and desecrating a national symbol. not even the same sport.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



ok, sounded like american exceptionalism to me, and i take exception to that. sorry if i misunderstood.

and i am aware of the history, i spent some time in philadelphia, and would have visited the betsy ross house if they hadn't such bitchy business hours.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 29, 2009)

saveliberty said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Fine...e-mail them with your complaint.


----------



## sitarro (Oct 29, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



The first step to understanding who you are is to admit it to the world on a message board, good for you kid, now work on getting some help for it.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 29, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



I can believe that ... seems for such a "bustling" country we have horrible business hours for everything.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> *What are your thoughts on the miscegenation content Mad (cough) Scientist?*


By "*miscegenation" *do you mean:

You mean when ******* fuck Honky Bitches?
When ******* fuck the Japs?
When Crackers fuck the Slopes?
When Wetbacks fuck the Honky bitches?

In my experience, the best lays have been Asian and Hispanic women. Latinas from L.A. are crazy and will fuck *anywhere*!

The women in the Phillipines will fuck until you push them away! They're athletes in bed I tell ya'.

Japanese women appear reserved but are actually very forward but not classless and slutty like most American women. Many times (I'm not bragging) women would come up to me and strike up a conversation. Classy in public, whores in bed. Korean women are basically the same.

About *"miscegenation" *in general, I'm all for it. It's the only chance for ugly people to have beautiful offspring. Look at Derek Jeter, Mariah Carey, Christina Aguilara and Tiger Woods. Have you seen pics of their parents? Oh my God! Talk about "facially impaired"! It's a good thing that they married outside their race. 

I have two half-Japanese sons by the way. The oldest one married a girl who is half-Japanese/Korean so my grandson is an American/Japanese/Korean blend. He looks more Asian than Caucasian but of course I love him just the same.


----------



## garyd (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay first off more than likely this was simply a direct slam at Obama, whose parents were racially mixed (duh) and his policies. Is it in poor taste yes. Is it necessarily racist no.


----------



## hjmick (Oct 30, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Because they didn't have a picture of him eating pizza?


----------



## immto (Nov 2, 2009)

Only black people eat fried chicken?  I eat fried chicken and I'm not black, "last time I looked&#8221; Some times I sit on my front porch and eat fried chicken, does that make me black?  I'm so confused.  Why is it that every time someone points at Barak Obama's skin color it's racist if it comes from a conservative but it's racial heritage when it comes from a liberal?  Either we care about skin color or we don't.  This world will never be completely racially unbiased until we do not notice or care about skin color.  If you're an American I see a person who loves this country.  If you're an African American, I see a person who is putting their skin color in my face.  Hyphenated Americanism, Political Correctness and Liberalism are at the root of the problem not the solution.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't like fried chicken and I'm white.  I'm confused; I don't know what that means.


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 2, 2009)

immto said:


> Only black people eat fried chicken?  I eat fried chicken and I'm not black, "last time I looked Some times I sit on my front porch and eat fried chicken, does that make me black?  I'm so confused.  Why is it that every time someone points at Barak Obama's skin color it's racist if it comes from a conservative but it's racial heritage when it comes from a liberal?  Either we care about skin color or we don't.  This world will never be completely racially unbiased until we do not notice or care about skin color.  If you're an American I see a person who loves this country.  If you're an African American, I see a person who is putting their skin color in my face.  Hyphenated Americanism, Political Correctness and Liberalism are at the root of the problem not the solution.



Here we have yet another jackass that either didn't read the caption under the pic  or read the caption but didn't know what the big word meant.


----------



## Maple (Nov 2, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> immto said:
> 
> 
> > Only black people eat fried chicken?  I eat fried chicken and I'm not black, "last time I looked Some times I sit on my front porch and eat fried chicken, does that make me black?  I'm so confused.  Why is it that every time someone points at Barak Obama's skin color it's racist if it comes from a conservative but it's racial heritage when it comes from a liberal?  Either we care about skin color or we don't.  This world will never be completely racially unbiased until we do not notice or care about skin color.  If you're an American I see a person who loves this country.  If you're an African American, I see a person who is putting their skin color in my face.  Hyphenated Americanism, Political Correctness and Liberalism are at the root of the problem not the solution.
> ...



There he goes again, eating more fried chicken, doesn't he know that's not healthy. We read the caption and we think that you are making a mountain out of a molehill. There is no evidence as to who the poster is and as I have stated in a previous post, I know many black people who are not in favor of mixed marriages, even more than white people.

You liberals are the true racists here. You look for needles in haystacks so you can continue with your racist accusations. It does not further your cause, it diminishes it. But keep it up, you will ensure that another black person will not be elected to the office of President, because no one likes being called a racist, especially when it is not true. Plus we also like to hold our Presidents agenda and policies accountable without the threat of being accused of being a racists if we do. The office of the President of the United States is not an affirmative action position, get over it and get on.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 2, 2009)

Barack Obama is Otay!

(I'm trying to help)


----------



## hjmick (Nov 2, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Barack Obama is Otay!
> 
> (I'm trying to help)










Visual needed...


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 2, 2009)

Maple said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > immto said:
> ...



A pick of the POTUS calling for the banning of interracial marriage on an RNC site is a needle in a haystack?  lol

And your "friends" who are against interracial marriage are racists (yes, even the black ones).  If you don't believe me then I direct you to USMB posters Charlie Bass and 52street.

But by all means you keep telling yourself that the liberals are the real racists in this situation, I hear that some good fiction can really relieve stress.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 3, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> immto said:
> 
> 
> > Only black people eat fried chicken?  I eat fried chicken and I'm not black, "last time I looked Some times I sit on my front porch and eat fried chicken, does that make me black?  I'm so confused.  Why is it that every time someone points at Barak Obama's skin color it's racist if it comes from a conservative but it's racial heritage when it comes from a liberal?  Either we care about skin color or we don't.  This world will never be completely racially unbiased until we do not notice or care about skin color.  If you're an American I see a person who loves this country.  If you're an African American, I see a person who is putting their skin color in my face.  Hyphenated Americanism, Political Correctness and Liberalism are at the root of the problem not the solution.
> ...



Or wishes to ignore the caption because they can't spin THAT away.


----------



## manifold (Oct 18, 2011)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Quoted and bumped because Lonestar has just denied that he ever said this.

btw, if you missed it the first time, this thread is a pretty entertaining, albeit lengthy read.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 18, 2011)

good times.

this thread shows why i am now ignored by many.

i hit them too hard.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 20, 2011)

Someone posts a pic with a stupid caption and this pic sits there for 5 days before some GOPer notices it and removes  it.....AND THIS PROVES GOP TO BE RACIST?

lololololol, all it proves is that the Republican working the site doesnt have aclue what miscigenation is nor what the court case was about.

What this does prove is that libtards are desperately looking for anything to distract the public from this helacious economy and failure of a President. 

Obama is destroying the last shreds of respect Keynesianism has left.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2011)

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



No I never denied saying it. I denied the allegation that I supported a law banning interracial marriages. Get your facts straight!!

It is my opinion that those that are against interracial unions are not inherently racist as it has been suggested.


----------



## JessRivera (Oct 30, 2011)

Its a shame that public figures like Athleta model Carolyn Dorian post racist comments like the N word on Facebook where millions of people can see. I wonder what Brand Model and Talent Agency would think. Here in this photo I used photoshop to enlarge her comment where she flippantly uses the N word, and I covered up the names of the rest of the people in the thread. But as you can see, it is clearly Carolyn Dorian making the comment, and that is in no way doctored.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 30, 2011)

JessRivera said:


> Its a shame that public figures like Athleta model Carolyn Dorian post racist comments like the N word on Facebook where millions of people can see. I wonder what Brand Model and Talent Agency would think. Here in this photo I used photoshop to enlarge her comment where she flippantly uses the N word, and I covered up the names of the rest of the people in the thread. But as you can see, it is clearly Carolyn Dorian making the comment, and that is in no way doctored.



Does anyone here really give a rats ass about facebook here? 
I don't even know or care who the fuck these people are not to mention it's a two year old thread you've just revived.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 30, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> JessRivera said:
> 
> 
> > Its a shame that public figures like Athleta model Carolyn Dorian post racist comments like the N word on Facebook where millions of people can see. I wonder what Brand Model and Talent Agency would think. Here in this photo I used photoshop to enlarge her comment where she flippantly uses the N word, and I covered up the names of the rest of the people in the thread. But as you can see, it is clearly Carolyn Dorian making the comment, and that is in no way doctored.
> ...



She didn't revive it. Manifold did.... apparently in an effort to 'pwn' Lonestar. I always wonder what makes people so desperate to 'win' on the internet that they'll trawl around the board looking for some 'evidence' of some bullshit. It's funny... but in an 'how pathetic' kind of way.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 30, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JessRivera said:
> ...



I was wondering what was up. I'm only on my second cup of java and I try to go to the link  at rawstory and it's expired and then all of a sudden I realize well hell's bells this thread is two freaking years old.

And for someone to attempt to revive something that is ancient history to try to pawn someone on the internet is not only pathetic, it's outright lamo. 

Thanks for the explanaition sp? on how the "revival" came to be.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 30, 2011)

I love eating fried chicken with a few hits of hot sauce....
Yum Oh!


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 31, 2011)

Matthew & USArmyRetard, no doubt, agree w/ the guy from Tejas.


----------

